# Top-Smartphones: Samsung Galaxy S3, iPhone 4S und mehr in der Kaufberatung



## AntonioFunes (2. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Top-Smartphones: Samsung Galaxy S3, iPhone 4S und mehr in der Kaufberatung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Top-Smartphones: Samsung Galaxy S3, iPhone 4S und mehr in der Kaufberatung


----------



## MBcool (2. Juni 2012)

Ich hab persönlich das IPhone4. Es ist mir eigentlich zu groß, weil ich für unterwegs in leichter Sommerbekleidung nicht wirklich Platz für Schlüssel, Portmonee und noch extra Kram habe. Und ne Tasche brauch ich nicht ständig dabei zu haben. Vielleicht geht die Display Technik auch bald auf Leute wie mich ein, bis dahin bleibe ich erst mal bei meinem jetzigen Smartphone. Arrangiert hab ich mich schon mittlerweile damit und die Qualität ist auch in Ordnung, zugreifen werd ich also erst bei gleicher oder besserer Qualität und geringeren Ausmaßen!


----------



## legion333 (2. Juni 2012)

MBcool schrieb:


> Ich hab persönlich das IPhone4. Es ist mir eigentlich zu groß, weil ich für unterwegs in leichter Sommerbekleidung nicht wirklich Platz für Schlüssel, Portmonee und noch extra Kram habe. Und ne Tasche brauch ich nicht ständig dabei zu haben. Vielleicht geht die Display Technik auch bald auf Leute wie mich ein, bis dahin bleibe ich erst mal bei meinem jetzigen Smartphone. Arrangiert hab ich mich schon mittlerweile damit und die Qualität ist auch in Ordnung, zugreifen werd ich also erst bei gleicher oder besserer Qualität und geringeren Ausmaßen!



Zu groß? o.O Also ich hab ein Galaxy Ace (auch 3.5") und finde es zum Surfen etc. eigentlich schon zu klein... in meinem Hosentaschen wackelt es auch nur vor sich hin, hätte ich da keine Tasche für, würde es mir alle paar Minuten aus der Hose fallen... Naja Größe ist Ansichtssache, vllt gehört mir bald ein Galaxy Nexus oder S3.


----------



## realShauni (2. Juni 2012)

Sollte das nicht schon als WErbung gekennzeichnet werden?



MBcool schrieb:


> Ich hab persönlich das IPhone4.


 Mein Beileid


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Sollte das nicht schon als WErbung gekennzeichnet werden?


Kaufberatung != Werbung ... 



> Mein Beileid


----------



## realShauni (2. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kaufberatung != Werbung ...


Aber es geht ja nur um 2 Handy's, der Markt hat mehr zu bieten. Außerdem ist das hier eine PC Spieleseite, warum werden hier Kaufberatungen zu Handy's reingestellt?



Rabowke schrieb:


>


Noch ein betroffender?


----------



## Enisra (2. Juni 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Noch ein betroffender?


 
noch so ein Anti-Apple-Hipster?
Ich wette du hast nicht mal schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt sondern bist nur wie die meisten dagegen weil das grade so "cool" und "hip" ist
nicht dass das zugeben wirst


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Aber es geht ja nur um 2 Handy's, der Markt hat mehr zu bieten. Außerdem ist das hier eine PC Spieleseite, warum werden hier Kaufberatungen zu Handy's reingestellt?


Vllt. solltest du den Artikel erstmal richtig lesen, bevor du hier ein Fass aufmachst. 

Hier ist die Rede von zehn ( 10 ) Smartphones, *u.a.* das iPhone4(S) und das Galaxy S3. D.h. nicht nur zwei, sondern zehn ( 10 ) Geräte.

Selbst wenn das eine PC Spieleseite ist, gibt es auch Kaufberatungen für Prozessoren, Grafikkarten, Boxen, Soundkarten [...]. Die Liste ist lang und ich sehe kein Problem darin, irgendwie gehört das alles zum PC. Ja, auch ein Smartphone gehört mittlerweile zum PC dazu, allein was die Verbindung / Sync etc. betrifft.

Falls es dich nicht interessiert ... klicks nicht an, aber bitte unterlass so ein sinnfreies Geschwafel wie Werbung.


----------



## realShauni (2. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> noch so ein Anti-Apple-Hipster?
> Ich wette du hast nicht mal schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt sondern bist nur wie die meisten dagegen weil das grade so "cool" und "hip" ist
> nicht dass das zugeben wirst


Wenn ich mich "cool" und "hip" fühlen möchte kauf ich mir ein iPhone und mecker nicht drüber 

@Rabowke: Ok, da hast du nicht unrecht. Der Focus liegt aber verdächtig eindeutig auf den beiden teuersten Geräten


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich "cool" und "hip" fühlen möchte kauf ich mir ein iPhone und mecker nicht drüber


 Überlass es doch jedem selbst, welches Smartphone er nutzen möchte. 

Mir persönlich ist iOS & die verfügbaren Apps wichtiger, als die sooft von Google 'propagierte' Offenheit des Systems. Wieviele Nutzer können denn selbst für Linux programmieren? 

Mit einem jailbreak ist das iPhone4 genauso offen wie Android mit einem 'gerooteten' Gerät.

Ich hab mit meinem iPhone schon in Amerika & Australien navigiert, da war die einzig bekannte Navigation bei Android Google Maps. Super.

Der Grund allein, verfügbare Navigationssoftware, war für mich ausschlaggebend mir ein iOS Gerät zu holen. Ich könnte dir jetzt fünf Seiten mit Argumenten niederschreiben, warum ich Android 'fubar' finde und ich mit iOS mehr als zufrieden bin. Allerdings bezweifel ich, dass du diese Argumente überhaupt lesen würdest bzw. objektiv dich damit auseinandersetzen würdest ... würdest du das machen, würdest du nicht so einen Unsinn wie oben zum Thema iPhone schreiben.


----------



## legion333 (2. Juni 2012)

Es gibt aber mind. genauso viele Gründe für Android und gegen iOS, außerdem kann man ohne Root schon genug machen, was iOS nie könnte, ich sag nur Homescreen  Ne mal wirklich ich finde das geht absolut nicht, selbst vor 10 Jahren hatten Telefone ne vernünftige Oberfläche und nicht nur so ein langweiliges Menü.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (2. Juni 2012)

Bin mit meinem Xperia S voll und ganz zufrieden. Besonders mit der super Kamera die meiner Meinung nach im Moment ihresgleichen sucht. 

edit: Kleinen Tippfehler im Text gefunden, bei den Alternativen zum Galaxy S III im Abschnitt über das Xperia S, hier wird einmal "Sony Xperia _*Ray*_" genannt.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Es gibt aber mind. genauso viele Gründe für Android und gegen iOS, außerdem kann man ohne Root schon genug machen, was iOS nie könnte, ich sag nur Homescreen  Ne mal wirklich ich finde das geht absolut nicht, selbst vor 10 Jahren hatten Telefone ne vernünftige Oberfläche und nicht nur so ein langweiliges Menü.


 Auch hier wieder ... Geschmackssache. Ich mag das aufgeräumte Interface von iOS. Ich persönlich mag es nicht, wenn mein Homescreen wie ein Mülleimer aussieht, weil alles kreuz und quer liegt & bei Software von Drittanbietern, z.B. HTC Sense, ruckelt wie die Pest.

Man hat ein 500 EUR Gerät in der Hand und allein das Hauptmenü läuft nicht flüssig.

Lass mal, ich fahr lieber ein 6'er Golf R als einen tiefergelegten, mit Breitreifen und Dreifachauspuff 6'er Golf mit 85 PS. 
Mit so einem Gefährt kannst du in der Dorfdisco bestimmt Eindruck schinden ...


----------



## dennis-2810 (3. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mich lange mit der Materie Smartphones beschäftigt und das Gejammer von Fanboys und Hatern ist einfach unerträglich und nimmt kein Ende. Das hat mir letztendlich das Interesse geraubt, denn es gibt wirklich sehr sehr wenige Leute, mit denen man sich konstruktiv darüber unterhalten kann.

Momentan besitze ich schon fast ein Jahr kein Mobiltelefon mehr und diese gewonnene "Freiheit" fühlt sich wirklich sehr gut an


----------



## Bl4ckburn (3. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Auch hier wieder ... Geschmackssache. Ich mag das aufgeräumte Interface von iOS. Ich persönlich mag es nicht, wenn mein Homescreen wie ein Mülleimer aussieht, weil alles kreuz und quer liegt & bei Software von Drittanbietern, z.B. HTC Sense, ruckelt wie die Pest.
> 
> Man hat ein 500 EUR Gerät in der Hand und allein das Hauptmenü läuft nicht flüssig.
> 
> ...


 
Ganz mieser vergleich,.. In meinen Augen sind die Apple Produkte einfach überteuert und halten nicht mal mehr als "poser" Spielzeug her. Das Ruckel was du nennst habe ich bei nemen Xperia S garnicht, ist also ein Problem von HTC und nicht allgemein Android. Und Technisch sind die Teile (Apple) auch nicht mehr top. Mittlerweile wachen die Leute auch auf und steigen von iOs zu Android um. 
Wenn du nen vergleich willst dann sagen wir iOs ist wie ein Bentley, überteuert, aufgeräumt und überzeug vlt durch das Design (soll es ja geben). Ein Android ist wie eine S-Klasse, individueller, günstiger, bessere Hardware und Preis/Leistung in einem weit aus besseren Verhältniss. 

Aber hey, jeder wie er es mag. Ich mag meinen Homescreen z.B. auch aufgeräumt : http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2910/e4axyemi_png.htm 
Jedem das seine.


----------



## realShauni (3. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Überlass es doch jedem selbst, welches Smartphone er nutzen möchte.


Mach ich doch, wenn ihr euch an meiner Meinung stört kann ich doch nichts dafür, ist doch ne Kaufberatung da wird die Meinung wohl doch erlaubt sein 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist iOS & die verfügbaren Apps wichtiger, als die sooft von Google 'propagierte' Offenheit des Systems. Wieviele Nutzer können denn selbst für Linux programmieren?


Du musst nicht Linux programmieren können um von den Freiheiten zu programmieren. Mit "offen" ist deutlich mehr gemeint als die programmierbarkeit des Systems, freilich Dinge die man als iPhone Nutzer schlecht einschätzen kann weil man sie nie kenngelernt hat 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir jetzt fünf Seiten mit Argumenten niederschreiben, warum ich Android 'fubar' finde und ich mit iOS mehr als zufrieden bin. Allerdings bezweifel ich, dass du diese Argumente überhaupt lesen würdest bzw. objektiv dich damit auseinandersetzen würdest ... würdest du das machen, würdest du nicht so einen Unsinn wie oben zum Thema iPhone schreiben.


Wow, wirkst ja ganzschön angepisst, vor allem hat ich nie gesagt das iOS Mist ist, verstehe nicht warum du jetzt so ein Faß aufmachst und wie ein kleines Kind beweisen willst das iOS soooooviiiiieeeell besser ist als das pöse pöse Android, da kannst du doch nur im Unrecht sein wenn du so aggressiv wirst 

*Guck dir einfach mal die preisliste der 10 Geräte an, das teuerste Gerät ist mit Abstand (!) auch das schwächste von allen udn hat mit Abstand den kleinsten Bildschirm!*


----------



## AntonioFunes (3. Juni 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich "cool" und "hip" fühlen möchte kauf ich mir ein iPhone und mecker nicht drüber
> 
> @Rabowke: Ok, da hast du nicht unrecht. Der Focus liegt aber verdächtig eindeutig auf den beiden teuersten Geräten


 
Natürlich liegt der Focus auf diesen beiden Geräten - schließlich ist das Galaxy S3 im Moment DAS Thema im Smartphone-Sektor und tritt an, um die Spitze der Smartphones zu erobern. Allein vom Preis her ist dabei dann iPhone eben der direkte Konkurrent, zudem ist es auch für die meisten "Normalbürger" DAS bekannteste Smartphone - daher habe ich eben zwei der fünf Seiten mit einem Vergleich dieser beiden Modelle bestückt. 

Ich habe aber ganz bewusst auch noch zwei alternative und von Preis-Leistung her an sich sogar attraktivere Smartphones von jeweils einem anderen Hersteller etwas näher beschrieben (letzte Seite), dazu noch die Übersicht mit 10 Smartphones des oberen Preisbereiches - es soll am Ende aber auch kein 20-Seiten-Artikel werden, daher konnte nicht auf jedes Modell so intensiv eingehen wie auf das Galaxy S3 und iPhone 4S. Und wer ein neues Smartphone sucht, wird sicher ohnehin auch noch woanders recherchieren, welches Modell zu ihm passt.

Mit Werbung hat das nichts zu tun, denn wenn es um Werbung ginge, dann hätte ich ausschließlich über das Galaxy S3 geschrieben wie toll und super es sei und andere Modelle gar nicht erwähnt oder "niedergemacht"


----------



## Sleipnir4 (3. Juni 2012)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Ganz mieser vergleich,.. In meinen Augen sind die Apple Produkte einfach überteuert und halten nicht mal mehr als "poser" Spielzeug her.


Das stimmt, dafür gibt es mittlerweile einfach zu viele.



Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Das Ruckel was du nennst habe ich bei nemen Xperia S garnicht, ist also ein Problem von HTC und nicht allgemein Android.


Doch, das ist allgmein ein Android-Problem. Auch dein Experia S hat diese Ruckler. Sie sind mittlerweile aber so gering, dass du sie kaum bemerkst, wenn du nicht als direkten Vergleich ein iPhone oder ein Windows Phone daneben hast.
Das Galaxy S3 ist das erste Smartphone, das in diesem Punkt endlich zu iOS aufgeholt hat. Welche Hardwarepower dafür nötig war, kann man sich in diversen Benchmarks ansehen.



Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Und Technisch sind die Teile (Apple) auch nicht mehr top. Mittlerweile wachen die Leute auch auf und steigen von iOs zu Android um.


Wohl kaum. Jemand der von iOS zu Android umsteigt, kann sich das iPhone entweder nicht mer leisten, oder will sich aus irgend einem Grund nur selbst quälen. (die Menüführung und allgemein der unlogische UI-Aufbau (auch bei Touchwiz oder Sense) ist einfach zum kotzen)



Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Wenn du nen vergleich willst dann sagen wir iOs ist wie ein Bentley, überteuert, aufgeräumt und überzeug vlt durch das Design (soll es ja geben). Ein Android ist wie eine S-Klasse, individueller, günstiger, bessere Hardware und Preis/Leistung in einem weit aus besseren Verhältniss.


Lasst lieber diese Vergleiche, einen Bentley kann ich mir weitaus individueller zusammenbauen als eine S-Klasse.



Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Aber hey, jeder wie er es mag.


Richtig
Ich mag meinen Homescreen z.B. auch aufgeräumt : Directupload.net - e4axyemi.png [/QUOTE]
Eine Frage: Warum benötigst du zwei Uhren auf dem Homescreen (wenn man den Lockscreen mitzählt sind es vermutlich sogar drei)?
Das ist nämlich u.a. das, was ich als WP-Nutzer als "unaufgeräumt oder unlogisch" empfinde.
Wenn ich mein WP einschalte, sehe ich auf dem Lockscreen Datum und Urzeit. Genau dort gehören sie auch hin.
Wenn ich das Smartphone entsperre, ist es doch logisch, dass ich irgend etwas damit machen will, folglich sollten auf dem Homescreen meine häufig genutzen Apps liegen und nichts anderes.


----------



## legion333 (3. Juni 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Warum benötigst du zwei Uhren auf dem Homescreen (wenn man den Lockscreen mitzählt sind es vermutlich sogar drei)?
> Das ist nämlich u.a. das, was ich als WP-Nutzer als "unaufgeräumt oder unlogisch" empfinde.
> Wenn ich mein WP einschalte, sehe ich auf dem Lockscreen Datum und Urzeit. Genau dort gehören sie auch hin.
> Wenn ich das Smartphone entsperre, ist es doch logisch, dass ich irgend etwas damit machen will, folglich sollten auf dem Homescreen meine häufig genutzen Apps liegen und nichts anderes.


 
Wo ist das Problem? Diese ganze Individualisierung macht doch gerade Android aus


----------



## Shorty484 (3. Juni 2012)

> Auch hier wieder ... Geschmackssache. Ich mag das aufgeräumte Interface  von iOS. Ich persönlich mag es nicht, wenn mein Homescreen wie ein  Mülleimer aussieht, weil alles kreuz und quer liegt & bei Software  von Drittanbietern, z.B. HTC Sense, ruckelt wie die Pest.



Also mir sind bei meinem HTC eigentlich noch nicht wirklich Ruckler aufgefallen, und ein aufgeräumter Homescreen ist dann wohl auch eher vom Nutzer abhängig, als von Android. Und beim iPhone gibts eine Kleinigkeit, die mich immer wieder nervt (ja, ich hatte kurze Zeit ein iPhone): Man braucht irgendwie für jede Kleinigkeit iTunes! Falls das bei den neuen iPhones anders sein sollte, nehm ich das natürlich zurück.

Aber ich denke, das sich die aktuellen Smartphones alle nicht viel nehmen, und sich gegenseitig durchaus das Wasser reichen können. Ist wohl eher eine Frage dews persönlichen Geschmacks und des Disigns.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2012)

Also, ich finde mein Sony Xperia ray perfekt - 3,3 Zoll, aber trotzdem tipp ich nur ganz selten mal daneben bei der qwert-Tastatur. Ich sehe auch nicht ein, warum ich ein deutlich größeres Handy nehmen sollte, und weil ich es ab und zu als "Entertainment"-Gerät nutze. Natürlich wäre zB ein Video auf nem größeren Display "besser" und News-Artikel einfacher zu lesen, aber den Rest der Zeit würde mich ein großes Display dafür umso mehr stören. 

Vom Speed her hab ich auch nichts zu bemängeln (das xperia ray kostet ca 200€ ), wobei teurere vermutlich dann, wenn man einen direkten VErgleich macht, merkbar schneller sind - aber ich empfinde es nicht als zu langsam oder so und merke auch kein Ruckeln außer in manchen Einzelsituationen, was mich aber nicht stört. Wegen einem noch flüssigerem Betrieb dann aber viel mehr auszugeben, seh ich nicht ein


----------



## legion333 (3. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich finde mein Sony Xperia ray perfekt - 3,3 Zoll, aber trotzdem tipp ich nur ganz selten mal daneben bei der qwert-Tastatur. Ich sehe auch nicht ein, warum ich ein deutlich größeres Handy nehmen sollte, und weil ich es ab und zu als "Entertainment"-Gerät nutze. Natürlich wäre zB ein Video auf nem größeren Display "besser" und News-Artikel einfacher zu lesen, aber den Rest der Zeit würde mich ein großes Display dafür umso mehr stören.
> 
> Vom Speed her hab ich auch nichts zu bemängeln (das xperia ray kostet ca 200€ ), wobei teurere vermutlich dann, wenn man einen direkten VErgleich macht, merkbar schneller sind - aber ich empfinde es nicht als zu langsam oder so und merke auch kein Ruckeln außer in manchen Einzelsituationen, was mich aber nicht stört. Wegen einem noch flüssigerem Betrieb dann aber viel mehr auszugeben, seh ich nicht ein


 
Das ist ja noch ein Vorteil von Android, die Auswahl ist halt groß, auch was Display etc. betrifft, bei Apple gibts immer nur ein Gerät in einer Größe.
Was ich nur nicht verstehe, wenn die ganzen Apple-Jünger behaupten, alles über 3,5" wäre viel zu groß, wie bedienen sie dann ihr iPad?


----------



## Sleipnir4 (3. Juni 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Diese ganze Individualisierung macht doch gerade Android aus


Wo habe ich etwas von Problem geschrieben? Ich habe nur ein Beispiel von vielen genannt, das Android für mich als ehemaligen iPhone und aktuellen WP-Nutzer unübersichtlich oder unlogisch macht.
Was für mich allerdings nicht für Individualisierung spricht ist, dass sowohl Touchwiz, Sense als auch die Originale Oberfläche Zwei Uhren haben (die Originale sogar inkl. nicht entfernbarer Googe-Suche).



			
				Shorty484 schrieb:
			
		

> Und beim iPhone gibts eine Kleinigkeit, die mich immer wieder nervt (ja, ich hatte kurze Zeit ein iPhone): Man braucht irgendwie für jede Kleinigkeit iTunes! Falls das bei den neuen iPhones anders sein sollte, nehm ich das natürlich zurück.


Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, Updates gibts mittlerweile auch ohne itunes oder welche Abhängigkeit meinst du genau?


----------



## Shorty484 (3. Juni 2012)

> Updates gibts mittlerweile auch ohne itunes oder welche Abhängigkeit meinst du genau?


Die Updates meinte ich weniger. Bei mir war damals das Aufspielen von Musik und Videos von PC aufs Phone ohne iTunes nicht möglich.



> Was für mich allerdings nicht für Individualisierung spricht ist, dass  sowohl Touchwiz, Sense als auch die Originale Oberfläche Zwei Uhren  haben


Einstellungssache, ich habe nur eine Uhr mit zwei Feldern (Stunde, Minute)


----------



## The-Witcher (3. Juni 2012)

Ich kann leider noch nichts zu android sagen weil ich mein samsung galaxy note, ja 5,3 zoll ich mags groß, erst nächste woche bekomme. Aber 1nes weiss ich, ein iphone kauf ich bestimmt nicht mehr und sonst nichts mehr von apple.

Warum?

Nun es war an der zeit mein sony ericsson walkman handy abzulösen gegen was moderneres. Ok folgen wir dem trend und kaufen ein iphone. Ok kopierst mal lieder aufs handy. Kopieren - einfügen ja einfügen wo zum teufel kopier ich das hinein? Ahh itunes, ok klickst einfach jedes "einzelne" lied an und öffnest es mit itunes und kopierst es dann in die eigene playliste. 

Klingelton ändern, einfach lied auswählen fertig. Aha sicher, erstellst mal mit programm x nen klingelton, ja itunes kennen wir schon, mit handy sync. Und erst dann kann ich mein klingelton ändern. 

Eigene sms töne, wie siehts damit aus? Vergiss es gleich mal.

Ich will doch ne frühere ios version. Nein apple sagt die neueste oder die aktuelle.

Wieso kann ich eigentlich keine videos machen? Apple sagt kauf das 3gs. 

Ich hab mir grad was geiles im app store per iphone gekauft aber noch nicht am pc übertragen. Da geht mir vl. Was kaputt am iphone und ich muss es wiederherstellen. Bitte kauf doch das eben gekaufte nochmal.

Aja wiederherstellen, sagen wir mal hardwaremäßig geht innerhalb der langen garantie von 1nem jahr was kaputt. Wieso krieg ich kein neues iphone wenn es nicht mehr zum reparieren geht sondern nur ein anderes bereits repariertes?

Wo wir auch schon beim akku sind. Den möchte ich gern tauschen. Ja gerne schick es bitte ein und für xx € tauschen wir es aus.

Gern würde ich ne seite mit flash inhalten öffnen. Apple sagt nein adobe ist unnötig brauchst du nicht.

Ach und da ist es auch schon passiert, der rechner geht ein. Ich hab keine möglichkeit den inhalt der alten festplatte zu lokalem netzwer freizugeben und am neuen pc mit itunes der auch mehr laufwerke hat und somit ordner musik ne andere partition hat, muss ich mal den pc freischalten, das darf ich bei max 5, einkäufe übertragen, bla bla bla und jetzt wiederhole ich die gesamte playliste prozedur wieder, juhu.

........ Hier verstehe ich anonymous absolut und befürworte absolut die freiheit mit meinem gerät und deren software machen zu dürfen was ich will.

Und wenn ich mit apples vorgaben nicht zufrieden bin jailbraike ich einfach das iphone weil ich ein wenig veränderung wünsche als das was mir apple vorgiebt. Gern, aber glaub nicht das du noch garantie hast wenn wir draufkommen das du unsere angaben die nur das beste für kunden wollen umgehst.

Nach diesen schönen 3,5 jahren mit apple und iphone freu ich mich richtig auf mein android handy von samsung. Mal schaun was das kann.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juni 2012)

The-Witcher schrieb:


> Nun es war an der zeit mein sony ericsson walkman handy abzulösen gegen was moderneres. Ok folgen wir dem trend und kaufen ein iphone. Ok kopierst mal lieder aufs handy. Kopieren - einfügen ja einfügen wo zum teufel kopier ich das hinein? Ahh itunes, ok klickst einfach jedes "einzelne" lied an und öffnest es mit itunes und kopierst es dann in die eigene playliste.


Es gibt Leute, die verwenden iTunes durchaus als globale Datenbank für ihre Musik. Auf diese Datenbank können auch andere Geräte zugreifen, d.h. du kannst mit deiner Anlage im Wohnzimmer die Musik vom Rechner streamen und musst dort nicht dein iPhone / MP3 Player anschließen.

Mit AirPlay und iTunes Match landen die Lieder sogar in der Cloud, d.h. du kannst von überall deine Musik abspielen ... dafür muss dein PC nicht an sein, einfach vom iPhone auf AppleTV oder AirPlay, wenn dein Receiver dies unterstützt.

Aber im Grunde hast du Recht: man sollte sich im klaren darüber sein, dass du im Prinzip an iTunes gebunden bist, wobei es durchaus Möglichkeiten gibt dein iPhone / iPod mit anderer Software zu befüllen.



> Klingelton ändern, einfach lied auswählen fertig. Aha sicher, erstellst mal mit programm x nen klingelton, ja itunes kennen wir schon, mit handy sync. Und erst dann kann ich mein klingelton ändern.


Kann ich nichts zu sagen, ich hab mein iPhone mit einem jailbreak versehen und bin diesbzgl. nicht mehr an iTunes gebunden. Allerdings ist mein Telefon auch immer auf Lautlos & vibriert nur. 



> Ich will doch ne frühere ios version. Nein apple sagt die neueste oder die aktuelle.


Warum will man eine frühere iOS Version nutzen? 
Ich weiß, dass eine iOS Version mal bei alten Geräten massiv Performance gezogen hat, allerdings gab es dafür ein Update. Man muss ja nicht immer sofort auf eine neue Version aktualisieren, ist ja keine Pflicht und so kann man, gerade mit alten Geräten, noch auf Usermeinungen warten.



> Wieso kann ich eigentlich keine videos machen? Apple sagt kauf das 3gs.


Mit dem Iphone 3G Videos aufnehmen - YouTube ... 

Du brauchst eine App, die Gründe dafür kenn ich nicht aber möglich ist es durchaus. D.h. 0,79 Cent investieren und du kannst Videos machen.



> Ich hab mir grad was geiles im app store per iphone gekauft aber noch nicht am pc übertragen. Da geht mir vl. Was kaputt am iphone und ich muss es wiederherstellen. Bitte kauf doch das eben gekaufte nochmal.


Das ist doch purer Unsinn ... 

Der Kauf wird in deinem iTunes Account hinterlegt, d.h. selbst mit einem neuen Gerät kannst du die Software erneut laden ... eben weil du es gekauft hast. Übrigens hat iOS v5.x das Feature, das die Apps, die du mobil gekauft und geladen hast, sofort in iTunes geladen und gespeichert werden, egal ob dein iPhone angeschlossen ist oder nicht.

D.h. die Aussage "muss nochmal kaufen" ist schlichtweg gelogen und falsch.



> Aja wiederherstellen, sagen wir mal hardwaremäßig geht innerhalb der langen garantie von 1nem jahr was kaputt. Wieso krieg ich kein neues iphone wenn es nicht mehr zum reparieren geht sondern nur ein anderes bereits repariertes?


Erstmal hast du in Deutschland zwei Jahre Gewährleistung, die ist gesetzlich verankert und hebelt "ein Jahr Garantie" aus. Des Weiteren ist es nicht der Normalfall, das du ein bereits repariertes Gerät bekommst und du kannst dagegen vorgehen.

Wenn irgendwelche Händler so mit dir als Kunden verfahren, bitte ... man muss sich nicht alles gefallen lassen und auf sein Recht bestehen.



> Wo wir auch schon beim akku sind. Den möchte ich gern tauschen. Ja gerne schick es bitte ein und für xx € tauschen wir es aus.


Das ist der einzige Punkt, bei dem ich dir Recht geben würde ... allerdings hab ich mein iPhone 4 seit fast zwei Jahren und der Akku verhält sich immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Des Weiteren ist der Akku vom iPhone deutlich besser als bei den meisten Androidgeräten ...



> Gern würde ich ne seite mit flash inhalten öffnen. Apple sagt nein adobe ist unnötig brauchst du nicht.


Mir ist bislang keine Seite untergekommen die ich partout nicht öffnen konnte, weder mit meinem iPhone, noch mit dem iPad meiner Eltern. Die meisten Seiten haben entweder komplett auf HTLM5 umgestellt oder bieten Alternativ mobile HTML5 Seiten für besagte Geräte an.



> Ach und da ist es auch schon passiert, der rechner geht ein. Ich hab keine möglichkeit den inhalt der alten festplatte zu lokalem netzwer freizugeben und am neuen pc mit itunes der auch mehr laufwerke hat und somit ordner musik ne andere partition hat, muss ich mal den pc freischalten, das darf ich bei max 5, einkäufe übertragen, bla bla bla und jetzt wiederhole ich die gesamte playliste prozedur wieder, juhu.


... ich versteh deinen Text bzw. das Problem an sich nicht. 



> ........ Hier verstehe ich anonymous absolut und befürworte absolut die freiheit mit meinem gerät und deren software machen zu dürfen was ich will.


 



> Und wenn ich mit apples vorgaben nicht zufrieden bin jailbraike ich einfach das iphone weil ich ein wenig veränderung wünsche als das was mir apple vorgiebt. Gern, aber glaub nicht das du noch garantie hast wenn wir draufkommen das du unsere angaben die nur das beste für kunden wollen umgehst.


Jailbreak ist ein interessantes Thema und in Amerika wurde unlängst festgestellt, dass ein Jailbreak die Gewährleistung bzw. Garantie *nicht* betrifft, d.h. ein jailbreak wird dort als legal angesehen.

Aber selbst wenn, wenn das Gerät noch funktionstüchtig ist, einfach auf Werkzustand zurücksetzen. Falls das Gerät nicht mehr funktioniert, einfach einschicken ...


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juni 2012)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Ganz mieser vergleich,.. In meinen Augen sind die Apple Produkte einfach überteuert und halten nicht mal mehr als "poser" Spielzeug her.


Apple Produkte kosten ein paar EURO mehr, das stimmt ... dafür stimmen aber mMn die Zusatzleistungen, wie z.B. iCloud, Siri, einheitlicher AppStore und vorallem langlebige Updates für die Geräte, jedenfalls deutlich länger als die entsprechenden Updates für die verschiedensten Androidgeräte.

An anderer Stelle hab ich auf einen c't Artikel verwiesen, wo Updates im Schnitt 7-9 Monate benötigen, bis die Hersteller diese für ihre Geräte anpassen und freigeben, wenn überhaupt so ein Update kommt.

Mein iPod touch aus dem Jahr 2008 konnte ich mit iOS 5.1 aktualisieren, d.h. selbst nach ~4 Jahre wird dieses Gerät von Apple noch unterstützt. Zeig mir ein Androidhandy bzw. Gerät, was vom Hesteller, nicht Community, solange mit Updates versorgt wird. 



> Das Ruckel was du nennst habe ich bei nemen Xperia S garnicht, ist also ein Problem von HTC und nicht allgemein Android. Und Technisch sind die Teile (Apple) auch nicht mehr top. Mittlerweile wachen die Leute auch auf und steigen von iOs zu Android um.




Bislang hatte jedes Androidhandy, was ich gesehen hab, diese Ruckler ... vom sauberen Scrollen von großen Webseiten mal ganz zu schweigen. Es mag ja sein, dass das aktuelle Flaggschiff S3 diese nicht mehr hat. Allerdings ist die benötige Performance, Quadcore, mehr als peinlich und zeigt, dass Android eben nicht so gut optimiert ist wie iOS. 

Was übrigens gerne den vielen Geräten geschuldet sein mag, was mir als Käufer aber recht egal ist ... es ist für mich schlicht nicht verständlich, warum ein 500-600 EUR Gerät im Menü ruckelt.

Ich hab bereits erwähnt, warum iOS für mich ideal war und nicht Android. Übrigens gehört iOS zum iPhone, darum beziehe ich mich immer auf iOS und nicht aufs iPhone. Das Design vom iPhone 4(S) finde ich übrigens immer noch genial und es gibt bislang kein anderes Smartphone, was für mich diese Eleganz und Schlichtheit erreicht.

Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache ... 



> Wenn du nen vergleich willst dann sagen wir iOs ist wie ein Bentley, überteuert, aufgeräumt und überzeug vlt durch das Design (soll es ja geben). Ein Android ist wie eine S-Klasse, individueller, günstiger, bessere Hardware und Preis/Leistung in einem weit aus besseren Verhältniss.


Fairerweise muss man ja sagen, dass ich mit dem Autovergleich angefangen habe ... allerdings kostet ein 'top notch' Androidhandy mittlerweile genausoviel wie ein iPhone. 

Früher mag das ja ein Argument gewesen sein, aber die Hersteller haben kapiert, dass man den Leuten soviel Geld aus der Tasche ziehen kann ... nicht ohne Grund hat Samsung ein Bombenergebnis im letzten bzw. vorletzten Quartal vorgelegt. 

Also auf die ganze Preis / Leistungsdiskussion lasse ich mich nicht ein ... einfach weils mittlerweile Unsinn ist.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2012)

Also, so was wie itunes oder die Cloud als Vorteil zu sehen, der einen höheren Gerätepreis rechtfertigt, wäre falsch. Denn rein technisch ist das iPhone einfach zu teuer im Vergleich. Solche Dinge wie eine cloud oder Musikdatenbank kann man sich aber ja auch - wenn man sie denn braucht - nachträglich "beschaffen", dazu muss man kein iphone kaufen. Es ist ja nicht so, als wäre nur das iPhone technsich zu so was in der Lage  

Aber beim iphone MUSS man aber eben zb itunes nutzen (sofern man nicht per jailbreak evlt. Probleme riskiert), und allein schon das mit dem nicht selber wechselbaren Akku wäre für mich ein noGo (wobei das ja auch bei manch anderem Smartphone so ist, auch da wäre das dann ein Nicht-Kaug-Argument für mich). 

Ich sag nicht, dass zB itunes schlecht ist, aber man MUSS es eben nutzen, das ist die Kritik.  und eben dass ich das Ding bei weitem nicht seine 600€ wert find, wenn ich schaue, was man für schon 200-300€ alles bekommt ^^  gut, wenn man vlt wirklich auf ALLE Features sehr viel Wert liegt, die beim iPhone "gut" sind, und vlt. sogar die Bindung an Apples Marktangebot gut findet, dann mag es den Preis vielleicht wert sein - vielleicht...


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, so was wie itunes oder die Cloud als Vorteil zu sehen, der einen höheren Gerätepreis rechtfertigt, wäre falsch. Denn rein technisch ist das iPhone einfach zu teuer im Vergleich. Solche Dinge wie eine cloud oder Musikdatenbank kann man sich aber ja auch - wenn man sie denn braucht - nachträglich "beschaffen", dazu muss man kein iphone kaufen. Es ist ja nicht so, als wäre nur das iPhone technsich zu so was in der Lage




Herb, du solltest keine Dinge in meine Texte reininterpretieren. Ich sprach nicht von Vorteil, die einen höheren Gerätepreis *rechtfertigen*, sondern ich habe aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht erklärt, warum der Gerätepreis in der Anschaffung *aus diesem Grund* höher ist, als bei vgl.baren Geräten von HTC / Samsung / was auch immer.

Denn allein was die Nutzer bzw. Anzahl von verfügbaren Geräten betrifft, muss Apple hier eine ganze Menge Bandbreite, Speicher & Rechenzentren'power' vorhalten.

Die Musikdatenbank in der Cloud, iTunes Match, kostet ja auch Geld ... 30 EUR / Jahr. Ich sprach ja nur von der Verzahnung von div. Geräten und etablierung von gewissen Standards, die halt einfach funktionieren und wo Google bislang nichts entgegenzusetzen hat.

Ich lass mich ja gerne eines besseren belehren, aber welche automatisierte Backuplösung, ohne das man einen PC benötigt, existiert für Android? D.h. einfach Telefon an Strom stecken, sobald das Gerät ein bekanntes WLAN findet, werden die Daten automatisch auf den Server gespeichert, ohne das der Benutzer interagieren muss bzw. überhaupt etwas davon merkt.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2012)

Ich meinte ja auch nicht, dass DU falsch liegst, sondern ich meinte nur, dass ich es allgemein nicht gut finde, wenn/falls der Gerätepreis auch wegen der optionalen Cloud-Dinge vlt. höher sein sollte und es einem quasi aufgezwungen wird . Das ist alles


----------



## Micbabil (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen ,

Atari 2600 @ Colecovision, C64 @ Atari 800xl, Amiga 500 @ Atari ST,  Sega Game Gear, @ Gameboy, Nintendo @ Sega, Nvidea @ AMD......  Klingelt es ???

Liebe mein IPhone 4 nur leider keine MicroSD und zu kleines Display...... Das S3 ist überragend besonders das Display und die Möglichkeit 64gb zu Erweitern dafür laufen nicht alle Programme darauf......Jedes hat vor und Nachteile. 

VERTRAGT EUCH


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2012)

Genau. Apple mit Birnen zu vergleichen hat noch nie was gebracht.


----------



## Micbabil (6. Juni 2012)

600€ für ein Handy, 

In einem Jahr schon veraltet und danach ein neues Handy kaufen  
Komme mir vor wie beim PC, immer neue GPU's und CPU's kaufen damit der Benchmark klingelt obwohl noch alle Programme darauf laufen. Habe das Gefühl das Handy ist schon eine Konkurrenz zum Notebook geworden. Ich habe mein Schläppi in der Ecke liegen und benutze fast nur noch das Handy und vielleicht mal das IPad zu Hause, Ist ja auch auf der Couch, Bett bequemer.
Die Programme müssten erstmal angepasst werden sonst nützt das beste Handy nichts, egal wie schnell es auch ist. 
Es müssten bessere Akkus her, im Urlaub benutze ich ein altes Nokia weil der Akku am längsten hält und das hat 20€ gekostet (standby).  Ein Display das Sonnenenergie ans Akku weiter leitet .... . Träum
Vielleicht ersetzt das Handy bald den PC at Home (auf der Arbeit eher nicht). 
Das S3 und vermutlich das IPhone 5 könnten weiter in diese Richtung gehen,besonders durch ein größeres Display  

WER VON EUCH BENUTZT DAS HANDY AUCH MEHR ALS DEN PC ?

LG 
Michel


----------



## ING (6. Juni 2012)

anderer großer negativ punkt für mich ist apple's entwickler-politik. will ich apps fürs iphone schreiben darf im jahr (!) 100€ für eine entwicklerlizenz bezahlen die auch nur auf einem apple gerät lauffähig ist, will ich meine app einem freund geben geht das nicht, das geht nur über itunes und wenn apple meine app nicht gefällt war die entwicklung umsonst --> apple zensur (nach amerikanischer moral).

weiterer minuspunkt sind die techn. unzulänglichkeiten wie die fehlende flash unterstützung, der fehlende usb anschluss oder dem sd slot den apple nur weg lässt damit man den kunden 16gb speicher für 100€ andrehen kann 

von den beschriebenen rucklern kann ich auf android auch schon lange nichts mehr feststellen, selbst mein billiges 100€ tablet kriegt flüssiges scrollen hin wenn man einen anderen browser verwendet, der default browser der bei android dabei ist leider alles andere als performant (gilt leider für viele default apps bei android).

klar, apple kann die hardware besser ausreizen weil sie fest für ein gerät entwickeln aber die tatsache das die konkurenz doppelt so gute hardware zum halben preis anbieten kann sollte einem schon zu denken geben. 300€ wären immo ein angemessener preis fürs iphone, die anderen 300€ - 500€ zahlt man nur wenn man auch ein statussymbol will und das ist das iphone in meinen augen auch.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2012)

Micbabil schrieb:


> WER VON EUCH BENUTZT DAS HANDY AUCH MEHR ALS DEN PC ?


 für mich wird ein Handy niemals nen PC oder Laptop ersetzen, da für mich ein Handy eine gewisse Größe niemals überschreiten darf, um zum ständigen Mitnehmen noch praktisch genug zu sein, und man aber für ernsthaftes Arbeiten wiederum dann doch ein größeres Display benötigen würde - daher werde ich im Umkehrschluss auch in Zukunft immer nen PC oder Notebook nutzen, damit ich ein wirklich großes Display habe. Das einzige, was ich immer öfter per Handy mache, ist mal eben kurz was im Internet nachzusehen, aber auch nur, wenn der PC grad ausgeschaltet ist. Wenn ich aber weiß, dass ich länger ins Netz will, werde ich weiterhin meinen PC einschalten und nutzen.

Was anderes sind Leute, die sowieso zu Hause nur selten einen PC nutzen - zB hab ich 2 Kumpels, die zu Hause vlt. 2 mal die Woche ihren PC überhaupt einschalten. Solche Leute könnten vlt in der Tat das, was sie heute mit ihrem PC machen, per Smartphone erledigen und sich einen PC sparen. 

Aber Spiele sowie viele Anwendungen kann man so oder so viel besser mit echter Tastatur und Maus steuern, daher hängt es auch sehr davon ab, was man machen will. Bewerbungen schreiben, Exceltabellen, Fotobearbeitung, Videoediting usw. ist natürlich mit einem Smartphone deutlich schwieriger umzusetzen als mit einem PC - wer aber den PC eh nur für "Spaß-Surfen" nutzt, kann natürlich mit einem Smartphone gut auskommen.


Was ich mir für die Zukunft vlt vorstellen könnte wäre, dass man ein Handy mit einem LCD-TV verbindet und kabellos Maus+Tastatur anschließen kann. Somit könnte man das Handy als Mini-PC nutzen. Was aber dagegen spricht ist, dass allein wegen der Größe ein separater PC IMMER mehr Leistung fürs Geld liefern wird, zudem muss man sich mit nem PC nicht um so was wie Akkudauer kümmern, und das beste: man muss nicht seine Anwendung unterbrechen, nur weil grad jemand anruft 


@ING: beim Surfen oder auch im Androidmenü navigieren hab ich auf meinem 200€-Smartphone auch keine Ruckler. Es ist nur so, dass MANCHMAL eine App länger braucht zum Starten, die normalerweise sehr schnell aufgeht, oder bei mir zB dauert es beim Telefonbuch manchmal etwas länger, also man ruft einen Kontakt auf, der wird angezeigt, man drückt sofort, aber das Display reagiert erst ne Sekunde danach - das ist aber dann auch für einen User, der nicht übermäßig viele Apps aktiv hat, schon alles, woran man merkt, dass ein teureres Modell vlt. schneller ist.


----------



## ING (6. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @ING: beim Surfen oder auch im Androidmenü navigieren hab ich auf meinem 200€-Smartphone auch keine Ruckler. Es ist nur so, dass MANCHMAL eine App länger braucht zum Starten, die normalerweise sehr schnell aufgeht, oder bei mir zB dauert es beim Telefonbuch manchmal etwas länger, also man ruft einen Kontakt auf, der wird angezeigt, man drückt sofort, aber das Display reagiert erst ne Sekunde danach - das ist aber dann auch für einen User, der nicht übermäßig viele Apps aktiv hat, schon alles, woran man merkt, dass ein teureres Modell vlt. schneller ist.


jop, den effekt hab ich auf meinen billig tablet auch, liegt vorallem am mangelnden ram (seit jeher ein problem bei android, die schlechte ram verwaltung). android hilft es enorm wenn man es ab und zu mal richtig runterfährt, bei nem smartphone vllt. nicht optimal aber beim tablet nicht weiter wild.

das schöne ist das man da immernoch ne menge rausholen kann. hab auf meinen 100€ tablet, welches mit android 2.3 ausgeliefert wurde, inzwischen problemlos android 4.0 installiert und jetzt ist es nochmal deutlich schneller. gelegentliche hänger beim ausführen einer aktion wie sie vorher gerne mal auftraten kann man inzwischen am tag an einer hand abzählen.

mit richtiger hardware (dual core, 1gb ram) ist android ab version 4 mind. gleichauf mit ios was die perfomance angeht.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2012)

ING schrieb:


> jop, den effekt hab ich auf meinen billig tablet auch, liegt vorallem am mangelnden ram (seit jeher ein problem bei android, die schlechte ram verwaltung). android hilft es enorm wenn man es ab und zu mal richtig runterfährt, bei nem smartphone vllt. nicht optimal aber beim tablet nicht weiter wild.


 ach was, so 1x im Monat mal neustarten ist doch kein Problem. Es ist bei meinem Modell auch wirklich nur ab und an, und die Anwendung X startet 10 mal schnell, dann 1 mal "lahm" und beim nächsten mal dann wieder schnell... 

Auf Android 4 muss ich noch warten, da mein Handy vom Provider ist und dessen Updates immer ein wenig länger dauern als die vom Hersteller (Sony), und Sony wiederum hat auch erst in diesen Tagen das Update nach und nach hochgeladen (ist von der Seriennummer abhängig, wann man es runterladen darf). 

Mein Smartphone hat nur nen 1GHz Singlecore, 512MB RAM, aber trotzdem (wie gesagt) hab ich nichts wirklich ernsthaft zu bemängeln, jedenfalls nicht so viel, als dass es sich gelohnt hätte, wenn ich damals direkt 100€ oder mehr draufgelegt hätte würde     95% der Nutzung geht flüssig und einwandfrei.


----------



## ING (6. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ach was, so 1x im Monat mal neustarten ist doch kein Problem. Es ist bei meinem Modell auch wirklich nur ab und an, und die Anwendung X startet 10 mal schnell, dann 1 mal "lahm" und beim nächsten mal dann wieder schnell...


wie schon erwähnt, der ram ist bei android ein kleines problem kind. 512 mb verstopfen da leider recht schnell was zum teil aber auch an den apps selbst liegt.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Auf Android 4 muss ich noch warten, da mein Handy vom Provider ist und dessen Updates immer ein wenig länger dauern als die vom Hersteller (Sony), und Sony wiederum hat auch erst in diesen Tagen das Update nach und nach hochgeladen (ist von der Seriennummer abhängig, wann man es runterladen darf).


also mein "ice cream sandwich" ist ein custom image ausm netz, der hersteller hat da auch kein update geliefert was ich bei einem 100€ gerät aber auch nicht erwarte. der schöne aspekt des offenen betriebssystems ist es einfach das unbegrenzt potenzial dahintersteckt und es gibt genug modder da draußen die den firmen was schnelligkeit geht um ein vielfaches vorraus sind weil kein finanzielles interesse dahinter steckt 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Mein Smartphone hat nur nen 1GHz Singlecore, 512MB RAM, aber trotzdem (wie gesagt) hab ich nichts wirklich ernsthaft zu bemängeln, jedenfalls nicht so viel, als dass es sich gelohnt hätte, wenn ich damals direkt 100€ oder mehr draufgelegt hätte würde     95% der Nutzung geht flüssig und einwandfrei.


ja, seit android 2.3 ist es eigentlich recht flott und stabil, verschluckt sich aber manchmal am ram wodurch die hänger entstehen. mein tablet hat übrigens die gleiche hardware und es geht mir genau wie dir  der aufschlag hätte sich dann evtl. beim ram gelohnt womit die hänger vermutlich auch stark reduziert gewesen wären.

generell lohnt sich aber ein aufschlag fast immer da der markt mit android geräten zu stark umkämpft ist um da mal einfach 100€ für nichts zu kassieren zu wollen, besonders durch die chinesischen hersteller wird der markt extrem unter druck gesetzt.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mein Smartphone hat nur nen 1GHz Singlecore, 512MB RAM, aber trotzdem (wie gesagt) hab ich nichts wirklich ernsthaft zu bemängeln, jedenfalls nicht so viel, als dass es sich gelohnt hätte, wenn ich damals direkt 100€ oder mehr draufgelegt hätte würde     95% der Nutzung geht flüssig und einwandfrei.


 
mein defy ist genauso stark/ schwach (je nach sichtweise) und ich kann auch nicht über übermäßige hänger, ruckler oder ähnliches klagen (auch nicht im vergleich zu anderen geräten).
dass android erst auf geräten mit dual- oder gar quadcore flüssig laufen würde, ist absoluter quatsch.


----------



## ING (6. Juni 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dass android erst auf geräten mit dual- oder gar quadcore flüssig laufen würde ist absoluter quatsch.


ist es auch, aber wenn man solche ansprüche wie rabowke stellt dem der kleinste ruckler / verzögerung schon too much is sollte es schon ein dual core und vor allem 1gb ram + android 4 sein


----------



## AnthraX (7. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du brauchst eine App, die Gründe dafür kenn ich nicht aber möglich ist es durchaus. D.h. 0,79 Cent investieren und du kannst Videos machen.


 
merkste was? 
Total konfus was Apple da teilweise macht. 
Ich bin seit knapp zwei jahren mit meiner Ftreundin zusammen und habe so viel kontakt mit Apple (Apple iPhone 4, Ipod Touch 3 und 4).
Ich selber nutze den von ihr in Rente geschickten Ipod Touch 3.gen auch zum Musik hören. Wieso auch den Akku von meinem Handy belasten wenn der Ipod das gut macht mit der Musik? Damit möchte ich sagen das ich durchaus einige Seiten von Apple kenne. Dazu kommt das ich in einer PC werkstatt arbeite die ua auch Iphones repariert (wenn sie mal aus 15 cm fallen und das Display mal wieder gerissen ist).

Vorab: keine Ahnun was du von Apple kennst. Aber einen Jailbreak , egal was die dir sagen, macht die Garantie wirklos und man muss blechen (selber oft genug erfahrung mit gemacht bei uns in der Firma)

Und, mit Respekt an die Vorteile des iOS, die es durchaus auch gibt, wenn man erst ein iPhone jailbreaken muss um ein wenig Offenheit zu spüren, dann tut es mir leid. DANN muss einfach akzeptieren wenn viele Leute deshalb ein Androiden möchten. Denn selbst ein gejailbreaktes iPhone bietet nicht annähernd die Offenheit eines Android Phones.

Zu deinem Satz mit dem Akku, ich hatte bis vorkurzem das Huawei U8860 Honor. 260€... und mit Verlaub gesagt. Wenn das Iphone schlapp macht und Akku warnungen kommen hab ich noch 55% über gehabt xD

Versteht mich nicht falsch. Das Iphone an sich ist ein Klasse Handy. Aber, und wer was anderes sagt ist leider nicht ganz objektiv. Es ist einfach zu teuer. Und das mit schwachsinnigen Sachen wie Siri oder der iCloud zu begründen ist nun wirklich ein Akt der Verzweiflung. 

Ich bin mittlerweile auf ein lumia 800 umgestiegen (die spracherkennung arbeitet teilweise präziser als Siri xD "navigier mich zu xxxxx in xxxxx - KEIN PROBLEM). Die Navigation lässt alles andere verblassen. Und das Kostenlos. Die arbeitsgeschwindigkeit ist noch flüssiger und fixer als bei Android oder auch iOS. Einzig der Akku ist nicht so der knaller. Jeden Tag aufladen. und Hey, SkyDrive von MS ist auch dabei ^^ Prinzipiell können die anderen das gleiche wie ein Apple Smartphone. NUR, und das ist der feine unterschied. Es wird nicht im TV beworben !

"iCloud hier iCloud da" - gibts woanders doch auch schon lange xD

Fakt ist. Jedes System , WP, Adnroid als auch iOS haben alle ihre Macken und auch Vorteile. Aber für jeden ist was passendes dabei. 
-Mein Fav ist 7.5 mango. 
-Das von der Individualität Android weit vorne ist und das gerade uns Nutzern entgegen kommt klar ist, darüber brauch man gar nicht reden. 
-Das Apple von P/L zu teuer ist steht auch ausser frage. Jedoch auch das sie im Moment das warhscheinlich stabilste System bieten.

Jedoch sehe ich es nicht als Pluspunkt für ein iPhone, wenn du bei einigen kritikpunkten ankommst und meinst "jailbreak hier jailbreak da". Sorry das ist nicht das Iphone an sich. Ich kann ja auch nicht sagen mein Peugeot Roller ist schneller als dein FIAT Roller, weil ich nehme bei meinem den Distanzring raus ^^

PS: ich bin 23 und kein Rollerfaher  Ich bin kein Hater oder fanboy irgendeiner Firma und versuche alles Objektiv zu sehen ^^


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2012)

St33lh4mm3R schrieb:


> merkste was?


Nein, was genau? Apple wird sich ( oder auch nicht ) etwas dabei gedacht haben, dass sein iPhone keine Videos aufnehmen kann.
Das lässt sich über Software relativ problemlos lösen und erfordert definitiv keinen Kauf eines neuen Smartphones.



> Total konfus was Apple da teilweise macht.


Bei meinem iPod touch, seit 2008 & meinem iPhone 4, seit 2010, habe ich bislang nichts konfuses entdecken können. 



> Ich selber nutze den von ihr in Rente geschickten Ipod Touch 3.gen auch zum Musik hören. Wieso auch den Akku von meinem Handy belasten wenn der Ipod das gut macht mit der Musik? Damit möchte ich sagen das ich durchaus einige Seiten von Apple kenne. Dazu kommt das ich in einer PC werkstatt arbeite die ua auch Iphones repariert (wenn sie mal aus 15 cm fallen und das Display mal wieder gerissen ist).


Ich hab mein iPod touch als PDA Ersatz genutzt. Du bist "erst" 23 Jahre alt, aber die älteren unter uns mögen sich an die Geräte erinnern, die klobig, langsam, per Stift bedient wurden und ein total tolles OS besaßen: Windows Mobile 6.5  

Mein iPod hat nur 1/3 des Anschaffungspreises meines FSC HP PDA gekostet und konnte, mit einer zugegebenen recht teuren KfZ-Halterung, auch per TomTom navigieren.

Das vllt. mal zu meinem Einsatzgebiet vom iPod und was die Displays betrifft, mir ist mein iPhone 4 schon öfters runtergefallen, das höchste waren bis jetzt ~1,5 Meter auf Asphalt ... lediglich am Rahmen war das Metall etwas 'angekratzt'. D.h. eine Pauschalisierung mit "aus 15cm Höhe gefallen -> glei im Arsch" ist schlichtweg falsch. 



> Vorab: keine Ahnun was du von Apple kennst. Aber einen Jailbreak , egal was die dir sagen, macht die Garantie wirklos und man muss blechen (selber oft genug erfahrung mit gemacht bei uns in der Firma)


Keine Ahnung ob du meinen Text aufmerksam gelesen hast, aber ich sprach lediglich vom US Recht und jailbreak. Im Gegensatz zum Androidroot, der zu meiner Zeit ( 2010 & HTC Desire ) permanent war (!), lässt sich ein iOS jailbreak komplett entfernen.

Vllt. sieht es jetzt bei Android anders aus ... mag sein.



> Und, mit Respekt an die Vorteile des iOS, die es durchaus auch gibt, wenn man erst ein iPhone jailbreaken muss um ein wenig Offenheit zu spüren, dann tut es mir leid. DANN muss einfach akzeptieren wenn viele Leute deshalb ein Androiden möchten. Denn selbst ein gejailbreaktes iPhone bietet nicht annähernd die Offenheit eines Android Phones.


Das ist jetzt aber ziemlicher Käse ... erklär mir bitte, worin die Unterschiede zwischen einem jailbreak iOS Gerät und einem, ggf. sogar gerooteten, Android OS besteht.

Auf *die* Erklärung bin ich ja jetzt mal gespannt ... 

Übrigens, Offenheit zu spüren ist wohl ziemlich subjektiv ... ohne Frage ist Android offener als iOS, allerdings würde mich schon mal interessieren, wieviele User das wirklich ausnutzen. 



> Zu deinem Satz mit dem Akku, ich hatte bis vorkurzem das Huawei U8860 Honor. 260€... und mit Verlaub gesagt. Wenn das Iphone schlapp macht und Akku warnungen kommen hab ich noch 55% über gehabt xD


Gerade du, der in einer Werkstatt arbeitet, die solche Geräte repariert: solche Aussagen wie von dir sind Schall und Rauch. Jeder nutzt sein Gerät anders, im Urlaub, ohne Internet & Navi, hält der Akku z.b. mehr als eine Woche. 

Das HTC Desire, was ich vorm iPhone 4 hatte, hat sich z.B. in einer Nacht komplett leer gesaugt, weil es kein Empfang hatte.

Nur nutzen uns solche e-Penis Vergleiche recht wenig ... 



> Versteht mich nicht falsch. Das Iphone an sich ist ein Klasse Handy. Aber, und wer was anderes sagt ist leider nicht ganz objektiv. Es ist einfach zu teuer. Und das mit schwachsinnigen Sachen wie Siri oder der iCloud zu begründen ist nun wirklich ein Akt der Verzweiflung.


Also ob nun iCloud schwachsinnig ist ... darüber ließe sich streiten. Ich kenne genug Leute, die Siri mehrmals die Stunde nutzen. Mir persönlich ist es zu dämlich mit einem Gerät zu sprechen, aber jedem das seine. Die Vorteile von iCloud, inkl. Backup, hab ich weiter oben 'vorgestellt' und warte bislang immer noch auf eine build-in Lösung von Google bzw. Android, oder einen Hinweis von euch.

Wie gesagt ... ich warte immer noch. 

Auch zum Thema Geld hab ich mich geäußert. Preis hin oder her, was kosten denn bitte aktuelle top notch Androidtelefone? Was kostet das Galaxy S3, was kostet das Nexus? Also bitte erzähle mir nicht, dass nur bei Apple das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis nicht stimmt ... dann fange ich an zu lachen.  



> "iCloud hier iCloud da" - gibts woanders doch auch schon lange xD


Ich wiederhole mich hier gerne ... siehe oben. Beispiele bitte.



> Jedoch sehe ich es nicht als Pluspunkt für ein iPhone, wenn du bei einigen kritikpunkten ankommst und meinst "jailbreak hier jailbreak da". Sorry das ist nicht das Iphone an sich. Ich kann ja auch nicht sagen mein Peugeot Roller ist schneller als dein FIAT Roller, weil ich nehme bei meinem den Distanzring raus ^^


Auch das ist Käse ... natürlich ist ein iPhone immer ein iPhone, egal ob mit oder ohne jailbreak. Dein Beispiel ist komplett falsch, wenn wir schon bei Rollern sind, dann bitte das ein jailbreak iPhone einem Roller entspricht, der Entsperrt wurde und nunmehr deutlich schneller als die zugelassene Geschwindigkeit 'rollern' darf. 

Ich hatte ein jailbreak aus div. Gründen ... z.B. dieses Notificationcenter, wie man es von Android kennt. Das wurde bei iOS v5.x implementiert und damit ist ein für mich großer Grund für ein Jailbreak weggebrochen.

Aber grundsätzliche Frage bleibt: wieviele Leute nutzen die ach so große Freiheit bei ihrem Androidgerät wirklich aus. Was kannst du mit einem Androidgerät machen, was angeblich mit einem jailbreak iPhone nicht geht. 

Der Preis fürs iPhone ist mir übrigens grundsätzlich egal ... ich mag das Design, ich mag das OS und ich mag die Apps, die es eben damals für Android nicht gab. Ich sag nur Offline Navigation ... wann kam die erste Androidversion von Navigon / TomTom / Garmin? 2011? 2012?

Großes Kino ...


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> [...]
> dass android erst auf geräten mit dual- oder gar quadcore flüssig laufen würde, ist absoluter quatsch.


Stimmt ... dann schreibt die c't absoluten Quatsch weil Bonkic ausm PCG Forum hier das Gegenteil behauptet. 

Ich erinnere mich nur an den Test bzw. die Aussage, dass es im Grunde peinlich für Android an sich ist, dass ein Quadcore von Nöten ist um die Oberfläche (!) ohne Ruckler darzustellen. Wenn du magst, such ich dir den Test inkl. Angabe der Heft-Nr. gerne raus.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Stimmt ... dann schreibt die c't absoluten Quatsch weil Bonkic ausm PCG Forum hier das Gegenteil behauptet.


 
habe nur meine eindrücke geschildert. 
soll ich was anderes behaupten, nur weil dir das besser in den kram passt?


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2012)

Klar! Dachte das sei mehr als bekannt, das ich immer Recht habe ... 



Spoiler



... bzw. denke das ich immer Recht habe ...  



Spass beiseite, ich hatte noch nie ein Quadcore Android in der Hand, aber die Single Core und Dual Core Geräte haben *immer* gestockt, vorallem die HTC Geräte mit Sense beim "Umblättern".


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Spass beiseite, ich hatte noch nie ein Quadcore Android in der Hand, aber die Single Core und Dual Core Geräte haben *immer* gestockt, vorallem die HTC Geräte mit Sense beim "Umblättern".


 
vielleicht ist das bei manchen hersteller-guis so.
kann gut sein. 
im auslieferungszustand war mein handy auch eine mittlere katastrophe und definitv keine empfehlung wert. 
ich will hier ja auch kein plädoyer pro android halten.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2012)

Wenn wir hier schon offen reden, ist der Besserungszustand durch offizielle Patches eingetreten oder hast du dir irgendwann auch diese Community-Updates besorgt, weil dein Gerät nicht mehr unterstützt wurde? 

Das ist mein einzig wirklicher Kritikpunkt an Android, dass du, sofern du kein "Google Smartphone" erwirbst, der Updatepolitik der Hersteller ausgeliefert bist.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier schon offen reden, ist der Besserungszustand durch offizielle Patches eingetreten oder hast du dir irgendwann auch diese Community-Updates besorgt, weil dein Gerät nicht mehr unterstützt wurde?



bei android 2.2 war offiziell schluss. 
dank cyanogenmod hab ich immerhin 2.3.7 (ics ist in der mache, brauch ich aber nicht zwingend) und außerdem bin ich diesen ganzen überflüssigen motorola-scheiss los.



> Das ist mein einzig wirklicher Kritikpunkt an Android, dass du, sofern du kein "Google Smartphone" erwirbst, der Updatepolitik der Hersteller ausgeliefert bist.



stimmt.
nur war das vor 2+ jahren noch viel schlimmer, da android in version 1.x schlicht nicht zu gebrauchen war. 
wer sich damals so ein gerät kaufte und immer noch mit dem original-os herumgurkt ist wirklich zu bedauern.


----------



## AnthraX (7. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein, was genau? Apple wird sich ( oder auch nicht ) etwas dabei gedacht haben, dass sein iPhone keine Videos aufnehmen kann.


na klar haben sie sich dabei was gedacht. Nähmlcih das sie beim kauf einer solchen App die Gebühr abgreifen können 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei meinem iPod touch, seit 2008 & meinem iPhone 4, seit 2010, habe ich bislang nichts konfuses entdecken können.


Konfus meine ich in dem Bezug das man solche Sachen wie eine Videofunktion nicht mitliefert ^^ Also wenn das normal sein soll dann Prostmahlzeit



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab mein iPod touch als PDA Ersatz genutzt. Du bist "erst" 23 Jahre alt, aber die älteren unter uns mögen sich an die Geräte erinnern, die klobig, langsam, per Stift bedient wurden und ein total tolles OS besaßen: Windows Mobile 6.5
> 
> Mein iPod hat nur 1/3 des Anschaffungspreises meines FSC HP PDA gekostet und konnte, mit einer zugegebenen recht teuren KfZ-Halterung, auch per TomTom navigieren.


Ich kann mich drah erinnern. Und glaub mri ich habe mit meinen 23 lenzen schon mehr Geräte gehabt als manch einer mit 35 ^^
Trotzdem bin ich kein Nerd und habe Freundin und treiber Sport  



Rabowke schrieb:


> Das vllt. mal zu meinem Einsatzgebiet vom iPod und was die Displays betrifft, mir ist mein iPhone 4 schon öfters runtergefallen, das höchste waren bis jetzt ~1,5 Meter auf Asphalt ... lediglich am Rahmen war das Metall etwas 'angekratzt'. D.h. eine Pauschalisierung mit "aus 15cm Höhe gefallen -> glei im Arsch" ist schlichtweg falsch.


Das es nicht IMMER kaputt geht ist wohl klar. Und wir sollten hier nicht anfangen alles auf die Goldwaage zu legen. Dann hattest du halt Glück. Das Iphone geht bei stürzen jedoch leider schneller inne dutten als so manch anderes telefon. Liegt vermutlich daran das es bei einem Flachen sturz direkt auf die scheibe fällt. einige andere Smartphones haben dort einen kleinen Überschnitt der hinteren schale, sprich es fällt nicht mit voller Wucht direkt auf die Scheibe. Ich hoffe du hast verstanden was ich meinte 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob du meinen Text aufmerksam gelesen hast, aber ich sprach lediglich vom US Recht und jailbreak. Im Gegensatz zum Androidroot, der zu meiner Zeit ( 2010 & HTC Desire ) permanent war (!), lässt sich ein iOS jailbreak komplett entfernen.


Wurscht... sind in Europa. Und mir ist bislang keines der mit Jailbreak eingeschcikten Geräte repariert worden. Im gegenteil. Apple wollte eine Pauschale das sie es sich angeguckt haben.... 




Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber ziemlicher Käse ... erklär mir bitte, worin die Unterschiede zwischen einem jailbreak iOS Gerät und einem, ggf. sogar gerooteten, Android OS besteht.
> 
> Auf *die* Erklärung bin ich ja jetzt mal gespannt ...


Die kannst du haben... Das liegt schon systembedingt dar... es ist einfach nicht möglich sein iPhone derart zu Personalisieren wie es bei einem Androiden die Möglichkeit gibt. Da kann man Jailbreaken was man möchte. Wenn ein System eine Funktion nicht bietet, kann man sie nciht herzaubern. Fängt an bei "hey ich schieb dir mal eben meine App aufe SD karte. führ einfach aus" dadurch ist mein Promillerechner entstanden xD 
Das ein Jailbreak einiges bewirken kann beim iPhone steht ausser frage. Jedoch auch das es nicht SO offen ist wie ein android. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> ohne Frage ist Android offener als iOS, allerdings würde mich schon mal interessieren, wieviele User das wirklich ausnutzen.


hmm eben wolltest du noch iwelche Unterschiede wissen... Sagst doch nun selber das Android offener ist. Das ist doch der grosse Pluspunkt 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Gerade du, der in einer Werkstatt arbeitet, die solche Geräte repariert: solche Aussagen wie von dir sind Schall und Rauch. Jeder nutzt sein Gerät anders, im Urlaub, ohne Internet & Navi, hält der Akku z.b. mehr als eine Woche.
> 
> Das HTC Desire, was ich vorm iPhone 4 hatte, hat sich z.B. in einer Nacht komplett leer gesaugt, weil es kein Empfang hatte.


der Iphone akku hat 5,25 Wattstunden bei 3,7Volt umgerechnet sind das ca. 1418mAh.
das Huawei hat 1930 mAh. Das sind fakten und haben nix mit Schall und Rauch zu tun. Der Akku hat mehr bumms und fertig. Wie man ihn nutzt ist doch total Egal. Fakt ist das 1930mAh länger halten als 1400-1500. 



> Also ob nun iCloud schwachsinnig ist ... darüber ließe sich streiten. Ich kenne genug Leute, die Siri mehrmals die Stunde nutzen. Mir persönlich ist es zu dämlich mit einem Gerät zu sprechen, aber jedem das seine. Die Vorteile von iCloud, inkl. Backup, hab ich weiter oben 'vorgestellt' und warte bislang immer noch auf eine build-in Lösung von Google bzw. Android, oder einen Hinweis von euch.


Ich habe nie behauptet das iCloud schwachsinnig ist. Bitte richtig lesen. Dadurch einen eh schon viel zu hohen Preis zu rechtfertigen nenne ich Schwachsinn. btw Google hat schon mit Clouding (was es in ähnlicher Form schon seit JAAAAHREN gibt) gearbeitet da hat Apple grad ans iPhonge gedacht. geh einfach mal auf Google.de und schau dir alle Funktionen an. ich denke du wirst merken was ich meine ^^
Aber da die iCloud ja so supergeil ist sitzt du bestimtm grad von einem Macbook, dem ober P/L kracher und freust dich das irgendwelche Bilder auf einen Space sausen ? xD
Meiner Meinung nach ist Clouding bei persönlcihen Daten eh der größte Humbuk. Ich vertraue da doch mehr auf die gute alte Datensicherung ^^


> Auch zum Thema Geld hab ich mich geäußert. Preis hin oder her, was kosten denn bitte aktuelle top notch Androidtelefone? Was kostet das Galaxy S3, was kostet das Nexus? Also bitte erzähle mir nicht, dass nur bei Apple das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis nicht stimmt ... dann fange ich an zu lachen.


natürlihc sind Top Adnroid phones teuer... auch zu teuer. 
aber hey. Da steckt auch einiges mehr an technik drin. nehmen wir mal das S3. Also das ist Technisch um Welten besser als das iPhone4. Daher natürlich auch ein höherer Preis für die Technik. Das es günstiger gehen WÜRDE bei Samsung etc. ist aber auch klar. 
Das ist aber die markenpauschale duie bei Apple einfach so viel höher ist. Daher ist auch der Umsatz/Gewinn bei Apple auch so hoch, obwohl sie ja doch bei weitem nicht so viele Geräte absetzen wie manch anderer hersteller. Ein gutes beispiel sind da auch andere Marktbereiche von Apple

nehmen wir mal ein normales Macbook

Bei  NAHEZU IDENTISCHER Technik ist es doch meuist 200-300 € teurer als ein vergleichbarer laptop. (und dies bisschen Alu an der Hülle macht das nicht aus ^^)
Aber bevor du wieder ankommst mit "beispiel" etc hier :

http://www.amazon.de/Apple-MacBook-...THZG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339076172&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.de/X93SV-YZ224V-N...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1339076198&sr=1-1

extra einen Händler genommen damit die Kalkulation noch besser passt. Das ASUS Gerät ist sogar schneller ^^
Ich weiss es geht hier nicht um Macbooks oder Laptops. Aber diese Preisgestaltung ist bei Apple "standard". Anders sind zahlen und bilanzen bei denen nicht zu erklären.



> Spass beiseite, ich hatte noch nie ein Quadcore Android in der Hand, aber die Single Core und Dual Core Geräte haben immer gestockt, vorallem die HTC Geräte mit Sense beim "Umblättern".


Das gute ist ja die Gerte stocken nciht wegen der hardware sondern wegen der software.. (zumindest ab einer gewissen Hardware)
mein huawei war mit der Huawei UI auch ziemlich am ruckeln. also Zack GO Launcher EX installiert. et Voila... KEIN ruckeln mehr... DAS ist die offenheit die ich auch meinte 
Im Grossen und ganzen gebe ich dir da aber vollkommenrecht. Das iOS ist einen tuck geschmeidiger als Android


PS: wenn es dir auch so sehr um flüssiges arbeiten geht. empfehle ich dir nen WP mit 7.5 Mango. Das ist nochmal nen bisschen geschmeidiger als nen 4S


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Spass beiseite, ich hatte noch nie ein Quadcore Android in der Hand, aber die Single Core und Dual Core Geräte haben *immer* gestockt, vorallem die HTC Geräte mit Sense beim "Umblättern".


 wie jetzt "beim umblättern" ? Meinst Du den Startscreen, wo man dann auf die nächste Seite blättert per Schiebebewegung zu weitern Apps usw., oder auch beim "druchblättern" von Fotos? Also, mein 200€-Sony stockt da kein bisschen. Kann natürlich sein, dass es mit Dual/Quadcore dann nochmal schneller geht, aber ruckelfrei ist es auch bei mir. Das einzige, was manchmal stockt, sind wie gesagt manche Anwendungs-Startvorgänge, zB hab ich eine Einkaufliste-App, die lädt dann halt 1-2 Sekunden und öffnet sich nicht schon "sofort" nach berührne des Appsymbols. Aber ansonsten stockt nichts, ich kann mir lediglich vorstellen, dass die ein oder andere Sache halt jetzt 0,1 Sekunde dauert und mit ner schnelleren CPU nur 0,01Sek  

Und DAS wäre MIR dann wiederum nicht den Aufpreis von 100€ oder mehr wert (jetzt ganz allgemein, nicht wegen apple, sondern auch der Aufpreis zu "besseren" Android-Smartphones)


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2012)

St33lh4mm3R schrieb:


> [...]Und glaub mri ich habe mit meinen 23 lenzen schon mehr Geräte gehabt als manch einer mit 35 ^^ Trotzdem bin ich kein Nerd und habe Freundin und treiber Sport


... das hat jetzt genau was mit dem Thema zutun? 



> Die kannst du haben... Das liegt schon systembedingt dar... es ist einfach nicht möglich sein iPhone derart zu Personalisieren wie es bei einem Androiden die Möglichkeit gibt. Da kann man Jailbreaken was man möchte. Wenn ein System eine Funktion nicht bietet, kann man sie nciht herzaubern. Fängt an bei "hey ich schieb dir mal eben meine App aufe SD karte. führ einfach aus" dadurch ist mein Promillerechner entstanden xD
> Das ein Jailbreak einiges bewirken kann beim iPhone steht ausser frage. Jedoch auch das es nicht SO offen ist wie ein android.


Dann bring doch mal Beispiele ... 

Anstatt wie vor sechstausend Jahren eine App auf SD Karte zu schieben, kannst du dir eine E-Mail mit dem kompilierten Paket als Anhang schicken und mit einem jailbreak iPhone einfach ausführen im Sinne von installieren ...

Bislang hab ich, pardon, nur Blablabla gelesen, aber keine handfesten Beispiele, warum Android als OS jetzt offener ist als ein jailbreak iOS?! 

Nochmal in Kurzform: .deb Dateien sind kein Problem.



> hmm eben wolltest du noch iwelche Unterschiede wissen... Sagst doch nun selber das Android offener ist. Das ist doch der grosse Pluspunkt


Nein, ich hab dich lediglich gefragt in wieweit Android nun offener ist ... die Antwort bist du mir noch schuldig. 



> Ich habe nie behauptet das iCloud schwachsinnig ist. Bitte richtig lesen. Dadurch einen eh schon viel zu hohen Preis zu rechtfertigen nenne ich Schwachsinn. btw Google hat schon mit Clouding (was es in ähnlicher Form schon seit JAAAAHREN gibt) gearbeitet da hat Apple grad ans iPhonge gedacht. geh einfach mal auf Google.de und schau dir alle Funktionen an. ich denke du wirst merken was ich meine ^^


Das ist wieder so ein Käse bzw. Argumentation ohne Sinn und Verstand. 

Es mag ja durchaus sein, dass Google "seit Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahren" an seiner Cloud arbeitet, nur hat eben iOS mit iCloud ein viel besseres Produkt im Portfolio, warum habe ich übrigens in einem anderen Beitrag genau erklärt ... Stichwort: Backup.



> Aber da die iCloud ja so supergeil ist sitzt du bestimtm grad von einem Macbook, dem ober P/L kracher und freust dich das irgendwelche Bilder auf einen Space sausen ? xD


Ich sitze weder zu Hause noch auf Arbeit an einem Macbook oder ähnliches, sondern an einem normalen PC. Eben genau aus diesen Gründen, zum einen hab ich eine Abneigung gg. Laptops, zum anderen ist mir ein Macbook / iMac zu limitiert.

Was ich mir in naher Zukunft kaufen werde ist ein iPad3 inkl. USB bzw. Cardreader, das ich im Urlaub meine Fotos von der DSLR auf einem wirklich guten Display sichten und bereits aussortieren kann. 



> Meiner Meinung nach ist Clouding bei persönlcihen Daten eh der größte Humbuk. Ich vertraue da doch mehr auf die gute alte Datensicherung ^^




Dir hätte ich jetzt etwas mehr Know-How zugetraut. Die Cloud als solche kann sehr wohl persönliche Daten bereitstellen, die sicher sind vor Dritten. Ich benutze übrigens ownCloud auf meinem eigenen Server.


----------



## VigarLunaris (8. Juni 2012)

1) Betriebssystemwahl : 

Apple scheidet aus - dieses System ist propritär und auf sich zentralisiert. Es zwingt den Nutzer Regeln auf und verschließt sich normalen Kommunikationswegen. (USB Festplatte, eigene Software einspielen usw...)
Android : Wunderbar offen, es muss nur oft nachgepatcht werden. 
Symbian: Properitär von Nokia und wird wohl auf kurze oder lange sicht verschwinden. 
BlackBerry: Nur im wirtschaftlichen Kontext eine betrachtung Wert.

2) Handy :

Beim Handy entscheidet immer der Nutzungsrahmen. Will ich Telefonieren, Surfen, SMS Schreiben, eine Kamera ersetzen ........?

Auf meinem Betrachtungsrahmen war für mich immer entscheident das ein Handy folgende Basisfunktionalität SEHR GUT unterstützen muss :

- Telefonieren
- SMS schreiben
- Kontakteverwaltung

Für weitergehende Vorgänge sind die folgende Punkte entscheident für mich

- Surfen können ( Mobil & Vollseiten )
- Musikwiedergabe
- Suchmeachnismen
- Navigation

Und für berufl. Anwendung

- Kalenderintegration
- Mailkontenabfragen

In der Summe der anforderungen hat sich für mich das HTC X One als sehr gut erwiesen, wie auch schon die Vorgängermodelle aus gleichem Hause. Das waren damals Legend und Desire.

Wer also ebenso auf die oben genante Punkte achtet sollte sich das Handy mal anschauen gehen.


----------



## VigarLunaris (8. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Stimmt ... dann schreibt die c't absoluten Quatsch weil Bonkic ausm PCG Forum hier das Gegenteil behauptet.
> 
> Ich erinnere mich nur an den Test bzw. die Aussage, dass es im Grunde peinlich für Android an sich ist, dass ein Quadcore von Nöten ist um die Oberfläche (!) ohne Ruckler darzustellen. Wenn du magst, such ich dir den Test inkl. Angabe der Heft-Nr. gerne raus.



Emm da muss einmal dazu gesagt werden das die Versionslinien von Android auf gewissen Prozesserbackends zugeschnitten sind. Ein Windows 7 auf einem 486 zu installieren würde auch nicht zu einem flüssgen Arbeiten gereichen oder?

Wenn Distributoren von Handys natürlich mit ALLER GEWALT ein Android 2.x auf einen 400 MhZ Prozessor packen sind Ruckler die Folge. Das ist aber nun eine Handytechnikbewertung und nicht am OS gelegen.

Beim meinem X One z. B. ist der Quadkern zu 4 - 5 % mit der Oberfläche beschäftigt, sollte ich natürlich Tonnen an Applikationen gleichzeitig starten steigt diese Last auch mal auf 10%. Mit Tonnen meine ich in diesem Falle 50+ Apps nebeneinander, davon  2 - 3 Spiele mit Semi 3D darstellung.

Wenn man sowas testet muss man auch die Erkenntnis gewonnen haben das man Betriebssystem, Hardwareplatform und Applikationen getrennt voneinander bewerten muss. Damit scheiden auch Mobilfunkanbieterapplikationen aus, da diese nicht zum Kernumfang vom OS gehören 

Oder um es mit einfachen und verständlichen Beispielen zu sagen : Android 2.1 auf Desire HTC Platform 

Anbieter : Vodafone : Basislast 31%
Anbieter : T-Mobile : Basislast 12%

hmmm

Gut das wir zwei getrennt Anbieter aber fast immer die gleichen Geräte nutzen. Partnerschaft hat noch ganz nette Nebeneffekt *lacht*


Solltet ihr also das nächste mal Android Testen dann auf Refrenzgerät von Google und dort sieht man dann entsprechende Lasten. Android ist groß und sehr komplex aber verdammt schnell, für das was alle geboten wird.

--------- Zum Thema iCloud und Co.

Google Drive = Backup + Hochladen
Bilder = Sofort Upload ( landen auch direkt auf einem Webspace )
Jailbreak = Keine Option : Das ist Rooten des Gerätes, wenn sowas von nöten ist um das Handy für die eigenen Anwendungszwecke in Betrieb zu bekommen = NoGo

Eigene Cloud : Haben wir in der Firmenpraxis am laufen - ohne Break und Co. 

Alles was Apple hat ist bei Androiden auch da, es heißt nur anders und der Focus ist anders gestrickt: Handy backup ist getrennt von Datenbackup und Video+Picture Backup 

Ist auch sinnig, da man nicht immer alles für ein gerät immer wieder gleich herstellen möchte / muss.

Auch ich habe ein Root handy auf dem Tisch liegen, dieses dient mir aber mehr dazu meine Firewallapp und Co. weiterzuentwickeln, denn zum nutzen.


----------



## AnthraX (8. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dann bring doch mal Beispiele ...
> 
> Anstatt wie vor sechstausend Jahren eine App auf SD Karte zu schieben, kannst du dir eine E-Mail mit dem kompilierten Paket als Anhang schicken und mit einem jailbreak iPhone einfach ausführen im Sinne von installieren ...
> 
> Bislang hab ich, pardon, nur Blablabla gelesen, aber keine handfesten Beispiele, warum Android als OS jetzt offener ist als ein jailbreak iOS?!


Das denke ich mir aber auch bei dir. Ok um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen bzw bei dir zu erfragen. kannst du bei deinem gejailbreakten iPhone die GUI abändern? sprich Interface, sogar tastaturen, ganze Menüführungen? Das ist schlicht nicht möglich. Aus einem Androiden kann man fast einen iPhone klon schaffen was das Interface angeht. Und wenn du das nciht mit dem iPhone kannst, sorry dann sollten wir weiter nicht über die Offenheit der System reden. Denn die anderen Informatikstudenten hier finden das auch schon sehr amüsant. Daher lassen wir das lieber da ich nicht die zeit verschwenden muss dir auf tiefster Informatikebene noch weitere Unteschiede zu erläutern. Die GUI sollte reichen um es Bild klar zu machen.



> Nochmal in Kurzform: .deb Dateien sind kein Problem.


woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow xD



> Das ist wieder so ein Käse bzw. Argumentation ohne Sinn und Verstand.
> 
> Es mag ja durchaus sein, dass Google "seit Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahren" an seiner Cloud arbeitet, nur hat eben iOS mit iCloud ein viel besseres Produkt im Portfolio, warum habe ich übrigens in einem anderen Beitrag genau erklärt ... Stichwort: Backup.


viel besser in welcher form? Ach und Clouding backups bieten einige Hersteller (ich denke mal ca ein dutzend , einfgach mal googlen) auch schon seit einigen Jahren an. Die Opas des nutzerfreundlichen Clouding sind ja eigentlich nur Online Storages. Und diese benannten gibt es schon seit vielen Jahren. Mittlerweile werden diese Onlinebackups an jeder ecke angeboten und werden sogar teilweise bei irgendwelchen internetsecuritypaketen dabeigelegt xD Also dein Stichwort Backup ist sehr lustig ^^
was ist denn nun der riesen unterschied zwischen GDrive und iCloud? also was macht die iCloud zu dem so viel besseren produkt ?

btw Skydrive von microsoft ist beiden überlegen ^^ Aber auch dort zeigt sich gut ein beispiel dafür das es clouding schon lange gibt. Der vorfahre von SikyDrive. Dropbox. seit 06 oder 07 in Funktion wenn ich mich nicht irre. Auch dies war schon eine Cloudinfunktion. Das "trendwort" Clouding hat sich halt erst daraus entwickelt und alle denken "wow neu, wie geil, die iCloud"
Aber zu SkyDrive. Der Grosse Vorteil ist die kompatibilität. es lässt sich auf nahezu jedem Gerät kinderleicht installieren. Sogar auf einem iPhone  Soetwas macht ein Produkt besser.



> Ich sitze weder zu Hause noch auf Arbeit an einem Macbook oder ähnliches, sondern an einem normalen PC. Eben genau aus diesen Gründen, zum einen hab ich eine Abneigung gg. Laptops, zum anderen ist mir ein Macbook / iMac zu limitiert.
> 
> Was ich mir in naher Zukunft kaufen werde ist ein iPad3 inkl. USB bzw. Cardreader, das ich im Urlaub meine Fotos von der DSLR auf einem wirklich guten Display sichten und bereits aussortieren kann.


Was ist denn deine Abneigung gegen einen Laptop? Wieso denn Card Reader? Nimm doch die ClouD  oder schicks einfach per mail ! achja sorry soetwas können noch nciht alle Geräte. Also sind SD "von vor ziechjahren" doch nicht so verkehrt? "Eigentor" !
Und wenn du dann zuhause bist wirst du bestimmt dein iPad 3 per HDMI an deinen TV anschliessen nech? ach schande. dieses ebenfalss überteuerte Gerät hat das nicht mal ! Also der nächste Adapter den man rumfliegen hat ! Ich habe ein Acer Iconia A100 Tablet. 250 okken. HDMI, SD karten leser, USB Anschluss der Massenspeichertauglich ist, Display welches total ausreichend ist. 
Nicht falsch verstehen das iPad3 hat durchaus seine vorzüge , wie zB das billante Display mit der super auflösung, die Apple typische top performance. Aber die Anschlüssen und dadurch auch die beschränkten möglichkeiten sind mir dann doch zu viel ^^ Aber das ist natürlich jedem seine eigene Entscheidung ! 




> Dir hätte ich jetzt etwas mehr Know-How zugetraut. Die Cloud als solche kann sehr wohl persönliche Daten bereitstellen, die sicher sind vor Dritten. Ich benutze übrigens ownCloud auf meinem eigenen Server.


Warum denn nicht die supergeile, überall beworbene, unvergleichliche iCloud? 
PS: Das Daten sicher sind vor dritten glaubst du doch selber nicht? Sicher vor dritten sind daten nur auf einem Internetlosen Gerät, verschlossen in einem Safe. Alles was am Internet hängt ist defakto NICHT sicher vor dritten. Wenn ganz PS Networks gehackt werden etc, dann glaubst du doch nicht ernsthaft das deine lächerliche iCloud oder auf GDrive oder Skydrive sicher vor Dritten sind? bitte mach dich nicht lächerlich !


----------



## AnthraX (8. Juni 2012)

VigarLunaris schrieb:


> 1) Betriebssystemwahl :
> 
> Apple scheidet aus - dieses System ist propritär und auf sich zentralisiert. Es zwingt den Nutzer Regeln auf und verschließt sich normalen Kommunikationswegen. (USB Festplatte, eigene Software einspielen usw...)
> Android : Wunderbar offen, es muss nur oft nachgepatcht werden.
> ...



Also ich hätte dir ein Windowsphone geraten  Kalender ist wunderbar integriert. schon im Lockscreen zeigt er dir die Termine des Tages an. Navigation... Das Nokia Lumia hat kostenfrei eine Navigationssoftware an Bord die JEDES vollwertige Navi ersetzt ! "nokia navigation"
Zusätzlich ist die WP7 Mailverwaltung die wahrscheinlich beste momentan ! Surfen kann ich auf meinem Lumia auch gut, der IE ist atemberaubend schnell. Nur das etwas kleine Display (3,7") könnte da doch 4" oder 4,3" gross sein. aber dafür kommt ja das Lumia 900 !


----------



## Rabowke (8. Juni 2012)

St33lh4mm3R schrieb:


> Das denke ich mir aber auch bei dir.




Ich bin beeindruckt.



> Ok um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen bzw bei dir zu erfragen. kannst du bei deinem gejailbreakten iPhone die GUI abändern? sprich Interface, sogar tastaturen, ganze Menüführungen? Das ist schlicht nicht möglich. Aus einem Androiden kann man fast einen iPhone klon schaffen was das Interface angeht. Und wenn du das nciht mit dem iPhone kannst, sorry dann sollten wir weiter nicht über die Offenheit der System reden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dieser Screenshot ist übrigens von 2010, d.h. es ist seit Jahren ohne Problem möglich, das Interface vom iPhone nach seinem Geschmack anzupassen. 

Was die Tastatur betrifft:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N7TgZUziwbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Es gibt übrigens auch die bekannte Swipe-Tastatur für iOS:
How to Install Swype Keyboard on iPhone and iPad

Ob man jetzt ganze Strukturen per Hand verändern kann, z.B. Einstellungen ... ich glaube nicht. Allerdings wüsste ich nicht, ob du das Einstellungsmenü in Android anpassen kannst im Sinne von veränderte Menüführung oder ähnliches.



> Denn die anderen Informatikstudenten hier finden das auch schon sehr amüsant.


Was genau? Deine Unwissenheit? Darüber kann ich in der Tat nur müde lächeln und meine aktive Studienzeit ist seit geraumer Zeit vorbei. 



> Daher lassen wir das lieber da ich nicht die zeit verschwenden muss dir auf tiefster Informatikebene noch weitere Unteschiede zu erläutern. Die GUI sollte reichen um es Bild klar zu machen.


Wäre aber interessant ... vllt. kannst du ja da mit ernsthaften Fakten und Argumenten glänzen, bislang ist das wie bereits oben erwähnt: Blablabla. 



> [...] also was macht die iCloud zu dem so viel besseren produkt ?


Backup ohne Interaktion des Nutzers, sobald es an Strom angeschlossen wird und ein bekanntes WLAN findet, wird automatisch ( = autonom ) ein Backup angelegt, ohne das der Nutzer davon was mitbekommt.

Es mag ja sein, dass du als "Informatikstudent", ja die " " sind beabsichtigt, dein Gerät jeden Tag automatisch per cronjob in deiner eigenen Cloud gesichert wird, allerdings dürfte der Großteil der Androidkunden so gut wie nie ein Backup machen ... genauso wie iPhone User. 



> Aber zu SkyDrive. Der Grosse Vorteil ist die kompatibilität. es lässt sich auf nahezu jedem Gerät kinderleicht installieren. Sogar auf einem iPhone  Soetwas macht ein Produkt besser.


Wie genau sicherst du per SkyDrive / Dropbox / < insert random cloud anbieter > deine Apps und vorallem die Einstellungen der Apps? Vorallem auf einem iPhone? Auf die Erklärung bin ich ja jetzt mal gespannt.

Bevor du dich jetzt weit aus dem Fenster lehnst: es ist nicht möglich. Jedenfalls nicht mit dem hauseigenen SkyDrive Client noch mit dem Dropbox Client.



> Was ist denn deine Abneigung gegen einen Laptop? Wieso denn Card Reader? Nimm doch die ClouD  oder schicks einfach per mail ! achja sorry soetwas können noch nciht alle Geräte. Also sind SD "von vor ziechjahren" doch nicht so verkehrt? "Eigentor" !


Überleg nochmal in Ruhe was du hier von dir gibst ... 

Ich sprach davon, dass ich im Urlaub meine Fotos im Vorfeld sichte ... da meine DSLR weder WiFi noch eigenen Internetzugang hat, die Bilder immer noch ganz ordinär auf SDHC Karte gespeichert werden, muss ich einen Card Reader verwenden. D.h. dank Roaming und Datengröße von RAW Dateien fällt "per E-Mail schicken" aus, als Informatikstudent hättest eigentlich selbst draufkommen können.

Ich sprach oben von kleinen Programmen, die man sich mal fix per E-Mail schickt anstatt über SD ... Bilder mit bis zu 25MB und Speicherkarten bis 32GB sind damit natürlich nicht gemeint. Sollte jedem mit etwas Verstand aber auch klar sein ... 



> Und wenn du dann zuhause bist wirst du bestimmt dein iPad 3 per HDMI an deinen TV anschliessen nech? ach schande. dieses ebenfalss überteuerte Gerät hat das nicht mal ! Also der nächste Adapter den man rumfliegen hat ! Ich habe ein Acer Iconia A100 Tablet. 250 okken. HDMI, SD karten leser, USB Anschluss der Massenspeichertauglich ist, Display welches total ausreichend ist.
> Nicht falsch verstehen das iPad3 hat durchaus seine vorzüge , wie zB das billante Display mit der super auflösung, die Apple typische top performance. Aber die Anschlüssen und dadurch auch die beschränkten möglichkeiten sind mir dann doch zu viel ^^ Aber das ist natürlich jedem seine eigene Entscheidung !


Ich schließe mein iPad 3 nicht an den Fernseher an, warum auch? Wenn ich zu Hause bin, werden die Fotos in Lightroom bearbeitet und gut ist. Falls ich mein iPad 3 doch mit dem Fernseher verbinden möchte, dann logischerweise über Airplay. 

HDMI ... wie Rückständig. 




> PS: Das Daten sicher sind vor dritten glaubst du doch selber nicht? Sicher vor dritten sind daten nur auf einem Internetlosen Gerät, verschlossen in einem Safe. Alles was am Internet hängt ist defakto NICHT sicher vor dritten. Wenn ganz PS Networks gehackt werden etc, dann glaubst du doch nicht ernsthaft das deine lächerliche iCloud oder auf GDrive oder Skydrive sicher vor Dritten sind? bitte mach dich nicht lächerlich !


Lern lesen und verstehen ... ich sprach davon, dass ich sensible Daten nicht aus der Hand gebe, aus diesem Grund werden auch keine Kontakte mit iCloud synchronisiert, sondern dies geschieht mit meinem Exchangeserver, der in meiner Firma steht.

Ich nutze übrigens seit der Beta Dropbox, die Inhalte sind per BoxCrypter verschlüsselt. Mir ist durchaus bewusst, das nichts sicher ist ... nur muss ich persönliche Daten nicht noch fremden Dritten überlassen, aus diesem Grund Kontakte / E-Mails auf meinem eigenen Exchangeserver und Bilder in der ownCloud, die läuft nämlich auf meinem privaten Server zu Hause in einer virtualisierten Linuxumgebung, angebunden mit VDSL 50 ins Internet. Um Bekannten und Freunden die letzten Fotos zu zeigen, reichen die 10mbit Upload vollkommen.

Warum ich mich jetzt mit meinem oben genannten "Setup" lächerlich mache ... ist und bleibt wohl dein Geheimnis.


----------



## AnthraX (8. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das du diese Anpassungen mit GUI änderungen in Adroid vergleichst ist echt zum schreien D
nen Wallpaper mit angepassten Icons und der Default status bar xD heftige Custom GUI ^^ Bitte lasse es nun soetwas zu versuchen wenn das deine Ergebnisse bei Google oder sonstwo sind dann gute nacht. Aber kein problem ich habe mich extra schlau gemacht. ua bei anderen iPhone besitzern die jedoch auch soweit bewandert sind und sich ein bootfähiges Linux auf dem Nintendo DS zu programmieren. Mit officebearbeitung und und und. Hört sich zwar komisch an, aber glaubs mir, es ist nciht möglihc. Weiter werde cih auf diesen Themenbereich auch nicht eingehen. Nutze google oder Bing oder sonstwas dort wirst du genug infiormationen erhalten.

[/QUOTE]
Backup ohne Interaktion des Nutzers, sobald es an Strom angeschlossen wird und ein bekanntes WLAN findet, wird automatisch ( = autonom ) ein Backup angelegt, ohne das der Nutzer davon was mitbekommt.

Es mag ja sein, dass du als "Informatikstudent", ja die " " sind beabsichtigt, dein Gerät jeden Tag automatisch per cronjob in deiner eigenen Cloud gesichert wird, allerdings dürfte der Großteil der Androidkunden so gut wie nie ein Backup machen ... genauso wie iPhone User. 
[/QUOTE]

Wie ich sagte, ich halte mehr von den handelsüblichen Datensicherungen auf einer Externen HDD. Clouding halte ich insgesamt nicht für eine Sehr gute Erfindung aber das ist halt geschmackssache. 



> Wie genau sicherst du per SkyDrive / Dropbox / < insert random cloud anbieter > deine Apps und vorallem die Einstellungen der Apps? Vorallem auf einem iPhone? Auf die Erklärung bin ich ja jetzt mal gespannt.
> 
> Bevor du dich jetzt weit aus dem Fenster lehnst: es ist nicht möglich. Jedenfalls nicht mit dem hauseigenen SkyDrive Client noch mit dem Dropbox Client.


Skydrive für iPhone?  SkyDrive App for iPhone - YouTube
Bist du vllt schonmal auf die Idee gekommen das man nicht seine Apps oder so sichern möchte sondern einfach nur seine Bilder oder ähnliches? vllt ist auf dem Skydrive ein eTicket oder so? Das bietet auch SkyDrive für iPhone und macht es für mcih zur besseren Cloud. und so btw... ich finde es alles andere als gut wenn mein Handy einfach so bei WLAN ne sicherung abdrückt xD aber auch das ist wieder geschmack.



> Ich sprach davon, dass ich im Urlaub meine Fotos im Vorfeld sichte ... da meine DSLR weder WiFi noch eigenen Internetzugang hat, die Bilder immer noch ganz ordinär auf SDHC Karte gespeichert werden, muss ich einen Card Reader verwenden. D.h. dank Roaming und Datengröße von RAW Dateien fällt "per E-Mail schicken" aus, als Informatikstudent hättest eigentlich selbst draufkommen können.


Oh man, du hast den sarkastischen "Ton" meines Posts nicht so recht verstanden. die message war eigentlich eher "ein eingebauter Card Reader ist schon was tolles oder?" zumal du einige Posts vorher dich über mein Argument lustig gemacht hast das man einfach mal eben sachen per SD karte hin und herstecken kann bei den meisten Androiden. Ob das nun Apps oder bilder oder sonstwas sind... who cares?



> Ich sprach oben von kleinen Programmen, die man sich mal fix per E-Mail schickt anstatt über SD ... Bilder mit bis zu 25MB und Speicherkarten bis 32GB sind damit natürlich nicht gemeint. Sollte jedem mit etwas Verstand aber auch klar sein ...


Was machst du denn auf deinem ultraguten und ultraoffenen gejailbreakten iPhone wenn da mal ne App 5mb hat oder beilder 20mb? Email? Wenn du unterwegs bist wohl die einzige möglichkeit ! Ein Nogo für mich und da lobe ich mir SD Karten ! Aber darüber hast du dich ja wie oben schon erwähnt lustig gemacht xD



> Ich schließe mein iPad 3 nicht an den Fernseher an, warum auch? Wenn ich zu Hause bin, werden die Fotos in Lightroom bearbeitet und gut ist. Falls ich mein iPad 3 doch mit dem Fernseher verbinden möchte, dann logischerweise über Airplay.
> 
> HDMI ... wie Rückständig.


Aiplay, icloud, und und und du bist ein richtiges Apple Opfer das tut mir richtig leid xD wenn du HDMI als Rückständig gegenüber Airplay bezeichnest dann tust du mir aber echt leid. Ich lade dich mal zu mir ein und will SOFORT deine Bilder auf meinem Fernseher sehen. was ist denn dann? Da ist dann nix mit Airplay. Wenn du klappe auf, kabel rein und los gehts AN JEDEM TV für Rückständig erklärst dann... dann... keine Ahnung dafür finde ich kein Wort.



> Lern lesen und verstehen ... ich sprach davon, dass ich sensible Daten nicht aus der Hand gebe, aus diesem Grund werden auch keine Kontakte mit iCloud synchronisiert, sondern dies geschieht mit meinem Exchangeserver, der in meiner Firma steht.


ach und der Exchangeserver hat kein internet oder ist anfällig gegen dritte? rein Theoretisch ist diese Aussage wiedersprüchlich !



> Ich nutze übrigens seit der Beta Dropbox, die Inhalte sind per BoxCrypter verschlüsselt. Mir ist durchaus bewusst, das nichts sicher ist ... nur muss ich persönliche Daten nicht noch fremden Dritten überlassen, aus diesem Grund Kontakte / E-Mails auf meinem eigenen Exchangeserver und Bilder in der ownCloud, die läuft nämlich auf meinem privaten Server zu Hause in einer virtualisierten Linuxumgebung, angebunden mit VDSL 50 ins Internet. Um Bekannten und Freunden die letzten Fotos zu zeigen, reichen die 10mbit Upload vollkommen.


Das Setup meinte ich damit nicht genau. Finde die Lösung sehr gut ! Aber wie du schon sagts man ist sich nicht sicher. Und daher stehe ich wie gesagt auf Sicherungen auf zB einer Externen HDD. Wenn man bilder zeigen möchte natürlich nicht möglich und in dem Fall von dir Top gelöst !


----------



## ING (8. Juni 2012)

@rabowke:

werd mich mal der allgemein hier sehr beliebten (auch bei dir) wenn auch etwas billigen rethorik bedienen um dir dein problem zu verdeutlichen... 

_wir könnten dir noch soviele argumente nennen du würdest sie niemals akzeptieren weil deine meinung bereits fest steht und du von der auch nicht mehr abrücken wirst. mit dir zu diskutieren ist deshalb sinnlos._



wenn ich 600€ für ein telefon ausgegeben hätte würd ichs auch bis auf den tod verteidigen egal ob es gut ist oder nicht


----------



## Rabowke (8. Juni 2012)

St33lh4mm3R schrieb:


> Das du diese Anpassungen mit GUI änderungen in Adroid vergleichst ist echt zum schreien D
> nen Wallpaper mit angepassten Icons und der Default status bar xD heftige Custom GUI ^^ Bitte lasse es nun soetwas zu versuchen wenn das deine Ergebnisse bei Google oder sonstwo sind dann gute nacht.


Man kann lernen zu diskutieren ... es gibt Kurse und auch gute Bücher. Wenn du magst, kann ich dir welche empfehlen.

Davon ab, ich zitiere dich gerne nochmal:
_kannst du bei deinem gejailbreakten iPhone die GUI abändern? sprich Interface, sogar tastaturen, ganze Menüführungen?_
D.h. *du* hast mich gefragt, ob man die GUI abändern kann, das Interface anpassen kann, die Tastaturen und Menüführungen.
Diese Fragen hab ich dir mit Beispielen beantwortet. Das ist übrigens der Punkt der ganzen Diskussion: zeig mir doch mal genau, was du eigentlich erwartest bzw. sehen willst?

Die von mir gebrachten Beispiele scheinen dich nicht zu befriedigen, vllt. hab ich dich falsch verstanden. Ist durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen.

_http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_dw2JxCl2k...AOo/G4EKyRHfy_k/s1600/HTCSenseJailbreakAd.png_

Genug Anpassungen der GUI? Das war doch deine Frage, oder nicht?  



> Aber kein problem ich habe mich extra schlau gemacht. ua bei anderen iPhone besitzern die jedoch auch soweit bewandert sind und sich ein bootfähiges Linux auf dem Nintendo DS zu programmieren. Mit officebearbeitung und und und. Hört sich zwar komisch an, aber glaubs mir, es ist nciht möglihc. Weiter werde cih auf diesen Themenbereich auch nicht eingehen. Nutze google oder Bing oder sonstwas dort wirst du genug infiormationen erhalten.


Was willst du denn jetzt von mir? iOS ist ein, per jailbreak, völlig offenes Linux auf dem, als Beispiel, ScummVM nativ läuft. Wie kommen wir jetzt von GUI Anpassungen zu Nintendo DS?

Vllt. solltest du mal deine Gedanken ordnen und dir erstmal überlegen was du genau willst, dann sinnvolle (!) Sätze formulieren und die dann hier zu Text bringen?!



> Skydrive für iPhone?  SkyDrive App for iPhone - YouTube
> Bist du vllt schonmal auf die Idee gekommen das man nicht seine Apps oder so sichern möchte sondern einfach nur seine Bilder oder ähnliches? vllt ist auf dem Skydrive ein eTicket oder so? Das bietet auch SkyDrive für iPhone und macht es für mcih zur besseren Cloud. und so btw... ich finde es alles andere als gut wenn mein Handy einfach so bei WLAN ne sicherung abdrückt xD aber auch das ist wieder geschmack.


Dir ist scheinbar nicht bekannt, dass du iCloud konfigurieren kannst ... oder? 
Nicht falsch verstehen, aber scheinbar redest du immer ohne auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung zu haben. Du kannst unter Einstellungen iCloud haargenau definieren, was gesichert werden soll und was nicht. Auch der automatische Backup über WLAN in der iCloud lässt sich deaktivieren, dann bleibt weiterhin das normale iTunes Backup, welches du dir dann auf die externe Festplatte oder NAS, wie in meinem Fall, ziehen kannst.

Du willst nur Bilder sichern? Kein Problem ... einfach den Haken setzen und gut ist. 

Schlussendlich bleibt es aber dabei, warum sollte ich auf zwei oder drei Backupmöglichkeiten setzen, wenn die wichtigste für mich, die Sicherung der Apps & Einstellungen, nur von iCloud vorgenommen wird?

Der einzige Nachteil von iCloud ist, jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach, dass du im Webinterface kein Zugriff auf die Fotos hast und damit keinen Link für Freunde erstellen kannst. Vllt. kommt ja hier ein Update, das Webinterface von Dropbox ist schon deutlich besser. 



> Oh man, du hast den sarkastischen "Ton" meines Posts nicht so recht verstanden. die message war eigentlich eher "ein eingebauter Card Reader ist schon was tolles oder?" zumal du einige Posts vorher dich über mein Argument lustig gemacht hast das man einfach mal eben sachen per SD karte hin und herstecken kann bei den meisten Androiden. Ob das nun Apps oder bilder oder sonstwas sind... who cares?


Doch, ich hab ihn Verstanden nur erklär du mir jetzt mal bitte, wie ich bei einem Androidtablet, um beim Beispiel iPad3 zu bleiben, die Bilder transferiere? 

Ich bin scheinbar nicht so der Profi wie du, aber wenn ich die SD Karte der DSLR ins Tablet stecke, wohin kopiere ich dann die Bilder? Oder hat jedes Androidtablet zwei SD Speicherplätze? Falls ja, ignoriere meine Frage ... dann bin ich nur unwissend. 



> Aiplay, icloud, und und und du bist ein richtiges Apple Opfer das tut mir richtig leid xD wenn du HDMI als Rückständig gegenüber Airplay bezeichnest dann tust du mir aber echt leid. Ich lade dich mal zu mir ein und will SOFORT deine Bilder auf meinem Fernseher sehen. was ist denn dann? Da ist dann nix mit Airplay. Wenn du klappe auf, kabel rein und los gehts AN JEDEM TV für Rückständig erklärst dann... dann... keine Ahnung dafür finde ich kein Wort.


Scheinbar muss ich dir die Bedeutung des  Smilies in Verbindung mit meinen Texten noch erklären, oder? 
Ich habe übrigens kein AppleTV, soviel zum Thema 'richtiges Apple Opfer'. Wie man sich aus Unwissenheit selbst gegen die Wand argumentiert, das hast du mir gerade wunderbar bewiesen!  




> ach und der Exchangeserver hat kein internet oder ist anfällig gegen dritte? rein Theoretisch ist diese Aussage wiedersprüchlich !


Ich hab dir bereits oben gesagt, dass du die Texte richtig lesen sollst ... ich sprach davon, dass ich sensible Daten wie Mandanteninformationen keinen fremden Dritten, wie z.B. Apple, Google, MS etc. anvertraue, sondern das diese Daten in meinen eigenen vier Kanzleiwänden verbleiben. 

Diese Aussage hat nichts, aber auch reingarnichts, mit Sicherheit zutun, sondern soll dir verdeutlichen, dass ich mir sehr wohl bewusst bin, wem ich meine Daten anvertraue.

Nicht mehr ... nicht weniger. Das ist kein Widerspruch, sondern zwei grundsätzlich verschiedene Punkte. Jetzt deutlich geworden?


----------



## Rabowke (8. Juni 2012)

ING schrieb:


> [...]


Wäre aber der Sache nicht wirklich dienlich, denn man mag es kaum glauben: ich bin für Argumente durchaus empfänglich und kann auch meine bislang stur vertretende Meinung ändern.

Ich habe hier schon mehrmals gesagt, warum ich mich damals für iOS & iPod touch bzw. das iPhone entschieden habe:

Design vom iPhone ist mMn perfekt. Schlicht und edel. 
-> Sollte ein Androidgerät meine Geschmacks'knospen' treffen, so wird auch ein Androidsmartphone genauer betrachtet, denn:

Zum Zeitpunkt der Kaufentscheidung gab es für Android keine gescheite Offline-Navigationslösung.
-> Mein Hobby ist das Reisen in Verbindung mit Fotografie. Da ich bislang immer auf eigene Faust unterwegs war, brauchte ich eine gute und vorallem mobile Navigationslösung, das bot damals lediglich iOS mit Navigon und TomTom. Nochmal zur Erinnerung: wir sprechen von 2008 & 2010. *Ende 2011* wurde mMn die erste TomTom App für Android vorgestellt.

Das sind meiner Meinung nach weder unrealistische Ansprüche oder komplett überzogene Fanboy-Argumente, sondern ein reales Anforderungsprofil an ein Smartphone und OS, was damals eben nur von Apple erfüllt wurde.

So einfach ... so schmerzlos.


----------



## AnthraX (8. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Man kann lernen zu diskutieren ... es gibt Kurse und auch gute Bücher. Wenn du magst, kann ich dir welche empfehlen.
> 
> Davon ab, ich zitiere dich gerne nochmal:
> _kannst du bei deinem gejailbreakten iPhone die GUI abändern? sprich Interface, sogar tastaturen, ganze Menüführungen?_
> ...



Du zeigst einfach nur eine Art theme. Ich rede von einer richtigen GUI. also auch die dazugehörigen interfaces (Kamera, Menüs etc)

Launcher 7 Android Mod - YouTube

Das sollte es ganz gut verdeutlichen. Das ist aber sehr komplex und es sind mehrere Launcher die ineinandergreifen. Sprich die gesamte GUI wird per Vefehl geändert und das quasi aus dem Launcher 7 heraus. dahinter stecken zusätzlich der GO Launcher EX und der ADW Launcher soweit ich weiss. Für die Themes, also den Look muss man natürlich selber hand anlegen. Die Funktionalität der verschiedenen Menüs übernehmen jedoch die launcher. Die kann man ja so doer so schon frei seinen Bedürfnissen anpassen. 
nu bin ich mal gespannt... (PS ich kenne die billig metro Themes für gejailbreakte iPhones und es ist kein vergleich)



> Was willst du denn jetzt von mir? iOS ist ein, per jailbreak, völlig offenes Linux auf dem, als Beispiel, ScummVM nativ läuft. Wie kommen wir jetzt von GUI Anpassungen zu Nintendo DS?
> 
> Vllt. solltest du mal deine Gedanken ordnen und dir erstmal überlegen was du genau willst, dann sinnvolle (!) Sätze formulieren und die dann hier zu Text bringen?!


Ich dachte immer iOS wäre ein minimalisiertes MacOS, zumindest vom kern...  xD



> Dir ist scheinbar nicht bekannt, dass du iCloud konfigurieren kannst ... oder?
> Nicht falsch verstehen, aber scheinbar redest du immer ohne auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung zu haben. Du kannst unter Einstellungen iCloud haargenau definieren, was gesichert werden soll und was nicht. Auch der automatische Backup über WLAN in der iCloud lässt sich deaktivieren, dann bleibt weiterhin das normale iTunes Backup, welches du dir dann auf die externe Festplatte oder NAS, wie in meinem Fall, ziehen kannst.
> 
> Du willst nur Bilder sichern? Kein Problem ... einfach den Haken setzen und gut ist.


Du redest dran vorbei habe noe gesagt das das nicht geht. Es war mehr so gemeint das den meisten diese tollen iCloud Funktionen am Arsch vorbei gehen. aber ich merke schon. füpr dich ist Apple immer das beste und geilste und innovativste. SkyDrive sichert dir auch auf knopfdruck alles. mit dem unterschied das man es auf jedem anderen denkbaren Gerät abrufen kann. iCloud suche ich auf meinem Android oder Windows Phone iwie im Marketplace.... 




> Doch, ich hab ihn Verstanden nur erklär du mir jetzt mal bitte, wie ich bei einem Androidtablet, um beim Beispiel iPad3 zu bleiben, die Bilder transferiere?
> 
> Ich bin scheinbar nicht so der Profi wie du, aber wenn ich die SD Karte der DSLR ins Tablet stecke, wohin kopiere ich dann die Bilder? Oder hat jedes Androidtablet zwei SD Speicherplätze? Falls ja, ignoriere meine Frage ... dann bin ich nur unwissend.


auf das Tablet? und dann auf eine andere SD karte oder wie auch immer? keine Ahnung bin jetzt auch bisschen verwirrt was du grad willst. Denke wir reden aneinander vorbei. Aber stimmst doch zu das ein eingebauter Card Reader bewuemer ist als ein angesteckter? oder ist der angesteckte besser weil er von Apple ist? xD



> Scheinbar muss ich dir die Bedeutung des  Smilies in Verbindung mit meinen Texten noch erklären, oder?
> Ich habe übrigens kein AppleTV, soviel zum Thema 'richtiges Apple Opfer'. Wie man sich aus Unwissenheit selbst gegen die Wand argumentiert, das hast du mir gerade wunderbar bewiesen!


dito



> Ich hab dir bereits oben gesagt, dass du die Texte richtig lesen sollst ... ich sprach davon, dass ich sensible Daten wie Mandanteninformationen keinen fremden Dritten, wie z.B. Apple, Google, MS etc. anvertraue, sondern das diese Daten in meinen eigenen vier Kanzleiwänden verbleiben.
> 
> Diese Aussage hat nichts, aber auch reingarnichts, mit Sicherheit zutun, sondern soll dir verdeutlichen, dass ich mir sehr wohl bewusst bin, wem ich meine Daten anvertraue.
> 
> Nicht mehr ... nicht weniger. Das ist kein Widerspruch, sondern zwei grundsätzlich verschiedene Punkte. Jetzt deutlich geworden?



Zumindest viel deutlciher Danke


----------



## VigarLunaris (9. Juni 2012)

St33lh4mm3R schrieb:


> Also ich hätte dir ein Windowsphone geraten  Kalender ist wunderbar integriert. schon im Lockscreen zeigt er dir die Termine des Tages an.....!


 
  Lacht ich lebe in zwei Welten - einmal unsere Unix-Server - einmal unsere Manager von unseren Technikern fernhalten oder übersetzen. Darum achte ich auf beides *zwinkert* und darum auch ein Android.  So und bevor ihr euch weiter Streitet : Einer bevorzugt von euch beiden Android weil es offener ist und einer iPhone weil man es Jailbreaken muss um alles machen zu können.  Am Ende hat jeder recht und mir passt meine Frau und nicht die deine und falls doch *naja schmunzelt*


----------



## BadAngel76 (28. August 2012)

Das iPhone S4 ist eindeutig überholt, das Galaxy S3 macht es am deutlichsten:
http://www.smart-vergleich.de/apple-iphone_4s_32gb-vs-samsung-galaxy_s3_32gb


----------

